# Kentucky Derby -drama, drama, drama-



## HoosierShadow

Anyone else watch the KY Derby this past Saturday? It was history in the making when the winner was taken down and placed 17th after impeding other horses on the far turn, which moved the 2nd place horse up into 1st place.
I still feel very 'dazed and confused' about it. I've watched the replays, and that is all everyone is talking about on FB and the different takes and angles everyone has on it.

Being there, and being on the finish line, then racing down the track, crossing over, finding my position between dirt/turf by the Kentucky Derby winners circle...then seeing the outcome unfold in front of me was so strange and bizarre. for 22-23 minutes the horses walked in circles one off on my left, the other off on my right. Cameras stuck in the connections faces, waiting to get their response. NBC blocking most of my shots while I was internally cussing them out (lol). Never has this happened in the KY derby. A horse being disqualified. Top owners and trainers shaking their heads in disbelief at the stewards ruling. Others agreeing.

The media center was a strange place afterwards. I'd say at least 80-90% of the over 300 photographers there walked away with no race photos of the horse that was placed first. Many media outlets were saved by their remote cameras. I believe our media outlet had 6 remotes set up at the finish line and at least 1-2 at mid stretch run. 
I feel very fortunate to have at least something of him in the race. I was going to play around with my shutter speed and slow it down to see if I could get some motion blur - but it's a gamble, you may only get a few good shots as they run by. SOmething told me not to do that, just shoot them as they pass. So I managed a few pictures.
Then I shot them further down and was able to at least get about 4-5 pictures with him in the final stretch drive.

I was also in the paddock during the Derby getting pics, but honestly... I have not sorted all the photos.

So here are some from the race that I managed to grab...
Eventual winner is #20 (Disqualified winner was #7 - I haven't edited pics to put up on Flickr of him yet)




































#20 Country House on the outside, and #7 Maximum Security on the inside













































I have a ton of pictures to sort and put some up, so I'll have to share more as I get them done. If I told you guys how many pictures that would be you would not believe me lol.
I put up a very, very small fraction of the photos I take, busy, or just too lazy to sit in front of the computer for a long period of time lol! Thankfully, the only editing I have had to do is just cropping, straightening, or maybe sharpening - occasionally fixing exposure.

This is what I have up on Flickr so far if anyone wants to see them:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/sets/72157708350629584/with/46995859394/


----------



## jschies

Those pictures are beautiful!! My husband and I were watching. It was very disappointing. We didn't know what to think.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow! Great photos! Never been to the Derby but it's on my bucket list. Now it moved up a couple of notches.
I haven't seen the media hype at all just a quick story on Drudge. Thanks for filling in the ????


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice pictures!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Beautiful!!! I LOVE horses!!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

why was the horse disqualified??


----------



## SandyNubians

Beautiful pictures! I watched it live! I was also confused about the whole thing. I have watched multiple videos of different angles, multiple time and am still pretty confused. I also hear that the country house is not racing in Preakness stakes. Country house got a cough from what I understand. So no triple crown winner this year.


Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> why was the horse disqualified??





HoosierShadow said:


> It was history in the making when the winner was taken down and placed 17th after impeding other horses on the far turn, which moved the 2nd place horse up into 1st place.


----------



## Goats Rock

I'm not being political, but, enforcing the rules this year at the Derby and not before is kind of strange. To me, it is like the states legalizing pot. It's still federally illegal, but the states are choosing to ignore that law. 

I've seen The KY Derby were it was a major scramble and no one said a word. Very strange, indeed! 

Those photos are great!


----------



## Damfino

I missed seeing the action live and had to watch a YouTube recording later. I thought it was pretty gutsy of the stewards to enforce the rules. Makes me think maybe there's one honest sport still left. Looking at the slow-mo, it's scary how close War of Will came to clipping heels with Maximum Security when he got cut off. It would have been devastating for the field (and for the sport of racing) if the lead horses had gone down.


----------



## Goatzrule

Honestly them enforcing the rules might just help save this sport. With all the activist trying to make it be illegal and claiming that no one cares about the horses safety they can take this ruling to prove that there are rules in place to protect the horses and they are willing to enforce them no matter what others think. I know people are mad that they choose to enforce it NOW but hopefully this will help preserve the sport. And like said there could have easily been the biggest wreck in the derby history and if there was would probably be the next event to be banned.


----------



## Goatzrule

And those pictures are amazing like always


----------



## Damfino

Yes, the pictures are incredible!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pics.

It was a tough call, looking at how close they came to a major accident, it was a good call. 

You see the leader dart quickly in front of the other horse, cutting into that lane and they nearly collided.
So if you look at it in that prospective of an unsafe move and interference, good call.


----------



## Goats Rock

I'm not saying it was a bad call, I just thought it was strange they chose to enforce the rules when in the past they did not. 
I agree, racing is under fire, especially with all the tragedies on the Santa Anita racetrack. For my money, all the rules should be strictly enforced and that will enable the best horse to win!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

What happened on the Santa Anita racetrack???


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Goats Rock said:


> I'm not saying it was a bad call, I just thought it was strange they chose to enforce the rules when in the past they did not.
> I agree, racing is under fire, especially with all the tragedies on the Santa Anita racetrack. For my money, all the rules should be strictly enforced and that will enable the best horse to win!


Maybe in this case it was because there were 2 official foul complaints filed by jockeys (Country House and Long Range Toddy)
War of Will's trainer said that Maximum Security ran like a "drunk driver".


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks for the kind comments  I'm hoping to eventually get pics up from all of the stakes races Fri/Sat, it's a bit time consuming and I've been super busy trying to get things done and play catch up.

I'm very torn on the Derby outcome. You always keep in your mind that a disqualification can happen, but never think it really will happen. I don't think I've ever shot a race where the winner was DQ'd! 
After watching different angles on the replays, I have to say, if you take War of Will out of the race, I really think Maximum Security would never have drifted in. Just seemed like he was right on his tail the whole turn and I just wonder how much of that bothered MS. Maybe I'm wrong, but JMO. I just find it very odd that War of Will's jockey never filed a complaint. Country House was barely affected at all and his connections filed foul. Corey Lanerie on Toddy filed complaint which was legit. 

That wait for the result was very nerve wrecking. My friend was keeping an eye on other trainers/connections, and she said Bob Baffert was shaking his head when they announced the official results, and he walked off not looking happy...

How many who know a lot about racing think this DQ would have stood had Bob Baffert been the winning trainer?

The other very bizarre coincidence? Maxiumum Security is trained by Jason Servis. 
on Friday, in the Kentucky Oaks, Jaywalk was DQ'd for coming over out of the starting gate, and causing another horse to clip heels and fall. 
Her trainer? John Servis. Yes...they are brothers. John is a good guy, but I know nothing about Jason - although a lot of people are not fond of him.

So now... Maximum Security's owners are filing suit, and sadly thinking of getting out of racing after 40 years. Horse won't run in the Preakness which is a shame, but understandable I guess...
Country House is out due to a cough. Not sure what is up with the others in the top 4, but at least Improbable will be pointed to the Preakness. I like him, he's a nice horse. 

The derby was marred for me when my favorite, Omaha Beach scratched a couple of days before the derby  I was so excited about seeing him run. Last Wed was my son's birthday, but I made an excuse to run up to the track (an hour away) to get my credential and see Omaha Beach. Then later that day...they announced he was out due to minor breathing issue.
He had surgery I think it was Fri morning, and is currently about 8 minutes away from us recuperating (If anyone knows 2018 Kentucky Oaks winner/champion 3yo/BC Distaff winner, Monomoy Girl - she is there too). Hopefully we see a lot from both of those horses later this summer and fall.


----------



## Damfino

Well, speed and guts aren't the only things a champion needs to win a race. He must also be able to focus on his job and his rider without allowing himself to be distracted by the crowd or the other horses. The only horse race I ever got to watch live was at a county fair and it was a fiasco. I can't remember who won or if there were any DQ's, but at least one horse went down and I believe two crossed the finish line without their jockeys. One jockey was taken away in an ambulance. It was 20 years ago and I don't remember if anyone was penalized for fouling, but it sure brought home what a risky sport it can be if jockeys can't control their horses, or if they play dirty.

I wonder if seeing a horse go down from clipping heels in the Oaks made the stewards stricter about enforcing rules in the Derby. Some folks are saying this ruling gives the sport a black eye, but it's nothing compared to the black eye it would have if there was a major accident in the most-watched race of the year. I'm glad nothing bad happened. It's too bad the owner of Maximum Security is being such a poor sport about it. I don't think he has a chance to win any kind of lawsuit. The stewards have final say when it comes to enforcing the rules and I don't think the courts have any authority to overrule them, so it's just a lot of bluster and nonsense. If you don't want to be under the authority of the rules and the stewards then you shouldn't sign up for the race to begin with. It's sad to lose a big race, but it's even more sad to throw a tantrum about it.


----------



## Goatzrule

Youre saying this isnt the first time in a short period where one of their horses clipped heels with another and got DQd. Maybe this is a flaw in their training. 
They made the right decision. A hard one but a right one. Its a shame MS couldnt be a good sport about it and admit the fault. You can always sit and theorize why it happened but end of the day it doesnt matter. Maybe he spooked, maybe he just drifted. Regardless it happened. As I remember war of wills trainer was going to but admited that it wasnt worth the trouble to change his 8th to a 7th.


----------



## Goats Rock

To answer the question about Santa Anita, 24 horses were injured severely during the racing and had to be put down. (Since Dec.). I think I heard one died possibly without an injury but I may be mistaken. PETA is all involved. (Of course) and a lot of people are calling for changes and some want to end racing completely! (Like greyhound racing will be discontinued in Fla.)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Goats Rock said:


> To answer the question about Santa Anita, 24 horses were injured severely during the racing and had to be put down. (Since Dec.). I think I heard one died possibly without an injury but I may be mistaken. PETA is all involved. (Of course) and a lot of people are calling for changes and some want to end racing completely! (Like greyhound racing will be discontinued in Fla.)


That stinks.


----------



## HoosierShadow

There isn't a flaw in their training. As for the KY Oaks filly - it was a bad break (= coming out of the starting gate), you always pray for a clean break, but sadly, Jaywalk darted over and things happened. You really have to consider that nothing can truly prepare these horses for the massive crowd and noise they will encounter. Even horses who ran here in the Breeders' Cup don't encounter a crowd as big and loud as Oaks and Derby. Everything is so loud. 
So Jaywalk darting over could have been the blast from the crowd as the gates opened.
Maximum Security could have been from the noise on both sides of him (infield and grandstand). 
But now part of me wonders how much War of Will right on his heels (you can see WOW throwing his head back a bit because he was too close), and the path Maximum Security was on - there was sitting water, and someone had taken screen shots to show him going from one side of that standing water to the other. So... how much did that affect him. It's just really bad luck. But honestly, I don't blame the owners for contesting it. Stuff like this happens in smaller races and they don't change the outcome because the horse was clearly going to win. 
Not saying the jockey shouldn't have been reprimanded, but he couldn't predict what his horse was going to do, and he quickly corrected him when it did happen. Kudos to him for that. 
I think the thing that leaves us all sour on the Maximum Security part is... we all knew he was going to win, many think he would have pulled away even more had that not happened.

The best horse did not win.

That is what makes this so frustrating. This is definitely one for history... and one we pretty much have to throw out as being a great race...not taking anything from Country House, he's a nice horse, and I really like his trainer, but... he just wasn't the best horse. 
So above all the speculation and all our opinions, that is what we are left with. I think that's why I still feel so sour over the race. But so thankful nobody got hurt.
I still say had a big derby winning trainer been in Maximum Security's corner, you wouldn't have seen a DQ...



Spades said:


> That stinks.


It's very sad the issues that Santa Anita has had. IMO it's most definitely their track surface. They had it replaced not too long ago, and I think there must be something defective going on. I know they are working on it, and I'm sure we'll never get solid answers. I've never been out there, as I don't travel abroad, but have friends that go out there or live/work there and they say something isn't right. They can change regulations all day long but that isn't going to fix the surface issues. It'll help limit breakdowns.


----------



## Goatzrule

What gets me is that the ruling was fair and people cant seem to accept that. Maybe he was the fastest horse. Im sure that what he did was an accident. Had it been another day he could have very easily won fair and square but he didnt. No matter what caused it what he did was dangerous and could have ended racing altogether and he broke a rule. If it was another sport where a player broke a rule everyone would have called the ruling fair. So why is racing any different? The people who called it had every right to even if their horse wasnt directly affected. If it wasnt called what would that say about the sport?


----------



## toth boer goats

It is tough, but sometimes things happen. And there are consequences for it. Fair or not, it is what it is.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Goatzrule said:


> What gets me is that the ruling was fair and people cant seem to accept that. Maybe he was the fastest horse. Im sure that what he did was an accident. Had it been another day he could have very easily won fair and square but he didnt. No matter what caused it what he did was dangerous and could have ended racing altogether and he broke a rule. If it was another sport where a player broke a rule everyone would have called the ruling fair. So why is racing any different? The people who called it had every right to even if their horse wasnt directly affected. If it wasnt called what would that say about the sport?


I think most people are upset for the very reason I stated above.

The best horse didn't win the race.

It was an accident, and nothing more. I'm still baffled that the horse most affected - connections, and rider did not claim foul. Of course they stated it wouldn't benefit them because their horse would only move up one spot, but still...

This will be one that is debated for years. It has truly put a dark shadow on the triple crown races this year. It's bad enough that this could be the end of Pimlico&#8230;.


----------



## Goatzrule

They probably didnt claim foul for this very reason and maybe in fear of retaliation or a stain on their reputation just like Country House is getting now. Why would you step forward just to get this kind of backlash?


----------



## Ranger1

HoosierShadow said:


> This will be one that is debated for years. It has truly put a dark shadow on the triple crown races this year. It's bad enough that this could be the end of Pimlico&#8230;.


Why does this spell the possible end of Pimlico?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Ranger1 said:


> Why does this spell the possible end of Pimlico?


I was going to ask the same question.


----------



## Damfino

HoosierShadow said:


> I think most people are upset for the very reason I stated above.
> 
> The best horse didn't win the race.


Well, to be fair, the best horse often doesn't win the race. That's called "racing luck" and it can happen to anyone. If the best horse always won, then the outcome wouldn't be a gamble and there would be no reason to bet.


----------



## Goatzrule

Honestly I thought War of Will was going to pull through and am a little bitter her got trapped up in that mess causing him to slow. What an incredible horse he is!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Best horse = the horse having the best race on that particular day. Doesn't mean the favorite, the champion, etc. regardless of the impediment made, many (including I) believe he was going to win that race, and many speculate he would have pulled further away. We know Country House wasn't going to pull away and win, he wasn't getting a head of Maximum Security when he dug into another gear. 
For example by what I mean, watch Afleet Alex - Preakness Stakes.

War of Will wasn't going to win, even his rider had stated his horse wasn't going to win  The connections opted to not file foul because they had said how would they benefit from it? moving up one place made no difference. But really, if you think the other horse impeded your horse surely you would claim foul. So his connections didn't think he was going to win, nor did the rider...
I love War of Will, he's a lovely horse. We spent some time with him in his stall at Keeneland back in April, and stalked him during the Breeders' Cup last fall (where ironically he ran in a turf race but finished off the board). He was looking great in the mornings too. I still feel he was traveling too close to Maximum Security on that turn.



IHEARTGOATS said:


> I was going to ask the same question.


I honestly don't know all of the details, but the grandstand is in seriously bad shape, it would cost millions to renovate. Nobody wants to pay the $$. Stronach group wants to cut their losses IMO. Part of the old grandstand is not being used for Preakness this year because it's been deemed unsafe, and now they won't allow outside food/drinks in when these events are very much a party/picnic scene. They are trying to get the Preakness moved to another track, but the state is fighting them. It's very sad. Such a historic track. 
My friends who shoot the races at Pimlico say it's a dump. The media center is basically a closet that leaks. It's the only major race at a racetrack in such a state of needing a revamp. I wish someone would do something to save it, and I'd sure be happy to be wrong about this being the downfall. Losing Hollywood park years ago was heartbreaking enough...

This is the media center at CD...it's MASSIVE. I took these pics to show my Dad lol. This doesn't even do it justice as to how big it is. The side of the glass I am on is photographers only - and not even enough room for all of the photographers to have a work space - some media outlets didn't get a work station, but generally at least 1 station for each outlet. We got 4 work stations. Our editor who edits most of the photographers pics, I got one, my friend then one of the best photographers in the business who happens to shoot with us (he's amazing).
I took these after the photo meeting so most people had went out - setting up remote cameras, etc.










That side was as big as the side I am on and they served us lunch & dinner over there too! Such a luxury. Usually all you get at that track is the pop machine lol


















Nikon and Canon were set up in the far left and far right booth in the back to allow us to borrow equipment and Sony was set up in a room down the hall on the right.


















To get to the track we had to maneuver all the equipment straddled all over the floor (huge crates and boxes, random stuff, etc.) and make it out that far door, across an entryway for 'fancy people' lol, under the grandstand and out through the tunnel. It's brutal getting through the crowd on derby day, not as bad getting through on Oaks day.


















It's like an annual photographer and writer's reunion, I love catching up with everyone and meeting new faces. I feel very blessed and fortunate to get to do something like this. But it definitely is a lot of work. I think I walked about 5 miles on Friday about 6-7 miles on Saturday and that's just with me shooting at the finish line and walking back to get the horses return/celebration before going into the winners circle. 
This media center is very impressive though, much better than the small, dark one they had years ago next to the paddock.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I went to the Preakness several times when I was younger. I had a friend in college from Baltimore. Huge cocktail party in the infield. I think the first year I went was 1985. It was a dump them and in a crappy neighborhood.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

cool!!!!!!


----------



## mariarose

This is the first year I missed watching the Derby, and that's a little ironic because this was the first year I was actually IN Louisville! (VA Hospital).

What I saw the next day, in all the furor of evaluation, made me really respect the stewards. Even though that rule had never been in play before, it was in place for when it should happen. It happened, and the stewards followed the rules.

Now, I'm sorry for the horses that were actually interfered with, and their human attendees.

I was bemused that someone who was NOT interfered with was the one who entered the challenge...

In my opinion, which is worth exactly what you are paying for it, War of Wills was the really injured party.


----------



## Ranger1

So are you saying that, because Country House won’t be in the Preakness, and there isn’t going to be a Triple Crown, the Preakness is going to get a ton less attendees this year and not make enough money to pay for the needed repairs?


----------



## HoosierShadow

IHEARTGOATS said:


> I went to the Preakness several times when I was younger. I had a friend in college from Baltimore. Huge cocktail party in the infield. I think the first year I went was 1985. It was a dump them and in a crappy neighborhood.


That's awesome but sad about it being run down. I've always wanted to go to the Preakness, but it's so hard for me to travel out of state - my kids were little and husband has always worked 6 days a week (works with horses), and then we got into goats...lol. Show season usually starts end of May/early June for my kids so after Derby we really have to start concentrating on getting goats ready. My friends and I who are more local would love to do a road trip up to Saratoga, but it won't happen for me this year. Just too much going on and no $$ to put back for the trip.



mariarose said:


> This is the first year I missed watching the Derby, and that's a little ironic because this was the first year I was actually IN Louisville! (VA Hospital).
> 
> What I saw the next day, in all the furor of evaluation, made me really respect the stewards. Even though that rule had never been in play before, it was in place for when it should happen. It happened, and the stewards followed the rules.
> 
> Now, I'm sorry for the horses that were actually interfered with, and their human attendees.
> 
> I was bemused that someone who was NOT interfered with was the one who entered the challenge...
> 
> In my opinion, which is worth exactly what you are paying for it, War of Wills was the really injured party.


I am sorry, I hope you are okay as far as the hospital trip? I'm surprised every tv wasn't set on Wave 3 watching the derby!  
I think that is the other thing that burns me - War of Will's connections/rider did not file an inquiry, but the horse least affected did. I love Country House' trainer, but this inquiry on their part really burned a lot of people's respect for the connections. 
I'm thinking it was the assistant trainer who helped unsaddle him when he initially came back, he and the grooms were so thrilled their horse had just finished 2nd as I surely don't suspect they'd have known their horse would get moved up. They unsaddled him and started to go back to the barns when they were stopped with the inquiry going up. 
So the fact the horse least affect filed...but horse most affected did not. It just doesn't sit right... in my heart it just doesn't feel right either. So it's been super hard to feel happy for Country House knowing he was clearly not the best horse in that race and definitely wouldn't have won regardless.



Ranger1 said:


> So are you saying that, because Country House won't be in the Preakness, and there isn't going to be a Triple Crown, the Preakness is going to get a ton less attendees this year and not make enough money to pay for the needed repairs?


With no triple crown on the line, I'd definitely think it could affect handle/attendance enough. They need every cent they can get for the track to stay above water. They have what, 1 big weekend of racing and that's about the only weekend you hear anything about Pimlico - Preakness weekend. So factor in the rest of the year and how much they are spending vs. making. I've heard attendance is really awful year round  But if you go to a track like Keeneland for example, it's nothing to have 15,000 on a week day of racing. The only thing that hurts Keeneland is if it's a non stakes day and it rains. If the sun is out, there are a lot of people sick from work or school I am sure - playing hookie to go to the track. 
Churchill has a lot of stakes races throughout the year and their monster renovations/upgrades can bring in the big crowds.


----------



## mariarose

There almost aways is NOT a Triple Crown winner. That's why it is so special when it does happen.

I think War of Will could have won.

I see no reason for people to be upset because rules were enforced. Sometimes the best horse does not win. 

It's just the way the track was this time. Might as well be furious at the weather. Because the track is what caused this, not the stewards enforcing the rules.


----------



## toth boer goats

Found this, must watch, very interesting.

https://amp.guampdn.com/amp/1166166...2B8_447dzakzRMX4e2DcSiBORMAoiR8uH9H5z8aEc_Dz4


----------



## HoosierShadow

toth boer goats said:


> Found this, must watch, very interesting.
> 
> https://amp.guampdn.com/amp/1166166...2B8_447dzakzRMX4e2DcSiBORMAoiR8uH9H5z8aEc_Dz4


Thank You! This definitely shows what I was talking about earlier about War of Will being on his heels the whole race. I hadn't seen this really good angle to see just how bad it was - the whole race pretty much! I still say if you take War of Will out of the race, this would never have happened... I'd only seen more far away videos, so the up closer zoom in this one shows that Maximum Security was traveling well until War of Will tried to move up on him and get into a hole that wasn't there. I wonder if the stewards saw this particular video, would they have changed their minds about the DQ?


----------



## Ranger1

I wasn’t really sure where I stood, but that video has convinced me! No wonder Maximum Security drifted out-I’d get out of sorts too, if kicked in the butt several times! Maybe that’s why the horse that was “interfered” (WOW) didn’t claim a foul-maybe he knew it was a mistake on his part that caused it, not MS’s fault.

What now though, if they do win the lawsuit? Does he get his title of winner? How would it affect a Triple Crown, if MS were to win the next two races?


----------



## Damfino

Thanks for the video link! It looks like War of Will's jockey should be slapped with a fine and some disciplinary action. If he was interfering, then it would be why he didn't file a complaint. At the same time, if there truly was interference from War of Will, then it was the responsibility of Maximum Security's jokey to lodge an objection against him at the time and claim foul. If he didn't speak up, then he lost his chance. 

The only way for Maximum Security's group to have the final say is to run the Preakness and Belmont and prove they have a winner. Otherwise they're just playing sour grapes, and all this lawsuit nonsense makes me hope they lose and lose hard. There's no excuse whatsoever to bring this to the courts unless they can prove some kind of bribery or conspiracy. If they have evidence of corruption then they have a case, but even if the stewards made a true error in judgement, that's not illegal and in my opinion it has no business going to court.


----------



## Ranger1

I would assume MS’s jockey wasn’t aware that his horse drifted out in reaction to getting struck by WOW. Directly behind him like that, he probably didn’t know until he watched the replay, and then by that point, it’s probably too late. Unfortunately, presumably his owners and trainers didn’t realize whose fault it was either.


----------



## toth boer goats

They should make it right, the proof is in that video. 
I was shocked when I seen it, I was all wrong in what I thought I seen before. The angles, close ups, reversing and and actual clips are there. Interference to the max, one accidental oops maybe, but multiples, no way. 
They would be so wrong, not to give it back to the real winner.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I agree, I don't think he knew what was happening behind his horse! He said he thought maybe the crowd spooked him. If he had known he would definitely have spoke up.

I don't blame the connections for the law suit at all. It's very expensive to enter your horse in the derby, something like what $25,000-50,000 then another fee once they go in the gate. So yeah... I'd be filing one too! Plus this is a Grade 1 $3,000,000 that is HUGE for anyone, and by getting DQ'd it totally messes up the horses value and race record.

I'm not sure if anything can be done in court, but I sure hope so. I also hope KY changes rules and catches up with the world as my friends who know more about the in/out rules around the world say that we're basically one of the few places where once a stewards ruling is made, it's final and can't be reversed afterward. So it's time for change...
But then what about all of the people who placed bets? They lose big time. Racing didn't need this drama.


----------



## toth boer goats

I so agree.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm at a loss with this....

Yesterday the stewards gave Maximum Security's jockey a 15 day suspension!! To say that the horse racing world is turned up side down over this absolutely ridiculous turn of events is an understatement  I feel so bad for Saez, he's a good rider and doesn't deserve this... he tried to keep his horse going right, was quick about it. Did they not see what the other horses/riders were doing? We think they are on a power trip....


----------



## MagpieG

Even if Maximum Security didn't win, Country House probably wouldn't have anyway. The horse that was impeded (War of Wills?) probably would have won if it wasn't MS. I have been to the Kentucky Derby and prior to this wanted to go again, but am now soured on it. I thought it was strange at the beginning when they showed the Chief Steward giving the lecture on fair play. I've not seen that before and watch every year. Horses are not machines. Having ridden most of my life, I know a horse can jump sideways for many reasons. This should be prepared for and horses shouldn't be running up each others' rear ends. If they are going to penalize a horse for being skittish or moving over, they should require a 5-10 foot bubble around each horse. These horses were traveling very close together on a sloppy track. BTW, I believe the jockey was used by the trainer to initiate the complaint. This was a coward's way of getting a win. My prediction: No triple crown winner this year. Gorgeous photos, though!


----------



## TexasGoatMan

This is a late post but I didn't like the stewards changing the winner at all. There is a lot of bumping and cutting in front in a horse race. So the actual winner should have kept the win !! Now there will always be challenges to the winner after the race.


----------



## toth boer goats

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm at a loss with this....
> 
> Yesterday the stewards gave Maximum Security's jockey a 15 day suspension!! To say that the horse racing world is turned up side down over this absolutely ridiculous turn of events is an understatement  I feel so bad for Saez, he's a good rider and doesn't deserve this... he tried to keep his horse going right, was quick about it. Did they not see what the other horses/riders were doing? We think they are on a power trip....


Oh my, that is so wrong, what in the world? 
They are out of their tree.


----------



## HoosierShadow

MagpieG said:


> Even if Maximum Security didn't win, Country House probably wouldn't have anyway. The horse that was impeded (War of Wills?) probably would have won if it wasn't MS. I have been to the Kentucky Derby and prior to this wanted to go again, but am now soured on it. I thought it was strange at the beginning when they showed the Chief Steward giving the lecture on fair play. I've not seen that before and watch every year. Horses are not machines. Having ridden most of my life, I know a horse can jump sideways for many reasons. This should be prepared for and horses shouldn't be running up each others' rear ends. If they are going to penalize a horse for being skittish or moving over, they should require a 5-10 foot bubble around each horse. These horses were traveling very close together on a sloppy track. BTW, I believe the jockey was used by the trainer to initiate the complaint. This was a coward's way of getting a win. My prediction: No triple crown winner this year. Gorgeous photos, though!


War of Will is a very nice horse, but I honestly don't think he would have won. Jockey said he was running out of horse, but of course now that makes you wonder if he said that just to avoid being in the DQ drama. I'm curious what Bodeexpress was going to do before he got cut out by Country House. 
The decision to DQ was just and is still so bizarre. Your right on, these are animals and you can not prevent every little thing, if a jockey is riding careless it's one thing, but if he is clearly trying to correct a problem with the horse immediately as it arises, then it's no ones fault. It's horse racing... so many things happen that they overlook. 
I agree as well about the trainer/jockey. As much as I like Mott, I think he used this to get his horse in the winners circle. Apparently, he felt the incident didn't need to be ignored, and he wanted the DQ. But his horse was barely affected, and his horse ended up being the culprit in cutting off Bodexpress and running War of Will into Maximum Security. Crazy...and aggravating.



TexasGoatMan said:


> This is a late post but I didn't like the stewards changing the winner at all. There is a lot of bumping and cutting in front in a horse race. So the actual winner should have kept the win !! Now there will always be challenges to the winner after the race.


I agree. Now every little thing is going to be contested and it's going to be a ridiculous mess...
Maximum Security will always be my derby winner in this one.



toth boer goats said:


> Oh my, that is so wrong, what in the world?
> They are out of their tree.


Yep. The horse racing world is churning in an uproar.

The Preakness stakes is on Saturday, some of the derby contenders are running as well as fresh faces. I'm hoping for a good, clean run from everyone including War of Will. I can't believe it's already been almost 2 weeks since derby.

One day I'll finish sorting pictures...lol


----------



## Damfino

What I don't get even after watching the video, is why Maximum Security would veer right when it looked like War of Will was coming up on his right. I'd probably vote to slap War of Will's jockey with a suspension for riding too close, but that doesn't mean the decision to DQ Maximum Security was necessarily a bad one either. One thing we aren't privy to is the stewards' interviews with the jockeys, which carries some kind of weight as well. Video's and interviews can be interpreted different ways and perhaps the stewards got it wrong, but I still don't see reasons for a lawsuit unless they can prove some kind of conspiracy. I hear MS's camp is suing on _Constitutional_ grounds of all things! That's ridiculous and I hope they get laughed out of court for it. Last I heard, the Constitution didn't contain any clauses about horse racing.

As for the breeding money, anyone who bases the horse's value on the hotly contested outcome of a single 3-year-old race shouldn't be breeding or buying horses to begin with. If you ask me, it's a silly criteria for setting stud fees, etc. Just because the Kentucky Derby happens to be famous doesn't make it the only important proving ground for a racehorse. I'm sad that so many 3-year-olds end up retiring if they do well, when it's actually the races later on that should weigh more heavily in their value as a breeding sire. They usually race faster as four and five-year-olds, so if the top horses kept racing instead of being retired immediately to stud, we might actually see more new records being set.

As for the folks who gambled their money on Maximum Security and lost, they don't get it back. Disqualifications are not terribly uncommon in horse racing and once the bets are paid, there's no changing it later on even if the race results are overturned. That's one reason it's called "gambling."


----------



## HoosierShadow

Winning the Kentucky Derby is a major icon in the racing industry, so it definitely holds much value in the breeding shed for the horse who wins, and it's sire and dam. These horses have to earn their spot in the starting gate, so they are already gaining their value and this just puts the icing on the cake for them. I agree, rushing them off after their 3 year old season for breeding is a real shame. In fact it's hard for me to find a 'long lasting' favorite because unless they are gelding's we just don't see them after 3 if they are any good. There are a few exceptions though, just like with some of the fillies/mares. 

The court documents for the Federal law suit are now public, and I have to say, I hope Maximum Security's owners win. I'm sure it's doubtful, but I am on their side. There was info in there that I didn't realize - like the stewards not interviewing the 2 jockeys that were most involved when they said they did interview them during the inquiry (Bodexpress & War of Will's riders). 
The video analysis that was put together that Pam shared was a great piece of evidence. 
I remember sitting in the media center, we were randomly packing up when the steward came into the other side of the room where they do the press conferences, and they said loudly she would be giving a statement and would take questions. She was pulled into the communications office, then came out with a piece of paper that she read from, and did not take questions. They knew the media would drill her and rightly so. Everything that happened was just so bizarre.

It's going to be ugly, and no matter what one thing is certain... the bettors, the fans are the ones who get the brunt of it.


----------



## toth boer goats

It is so unfair.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

@HoosierShadow As we approach The Breeder's Cup what are your thoughts on this crazy year especially after MS's win yesterday? Who is the best 3yr old? I have never seen a racing year as bizarre as this one, particularly in the 3yr old division.


----------



## Goats Rock

It sure is crazy! And the publicity surrounding all the horse deaths. So sad they are breaking down. But, like all media nonsense, they never tell you how many horses successfully ran in a given week, anywhere. Only how many dramatically got injured. I sure hope the Breeders Cup goes off without a hitch and all finish safely!


----------



## Morning Star Farm

No they sure don't! Nothing is perfect. There is a chance for accidents in every single sport. There was another fatality at Santa Anita today and of course it made the news. But they don't seem to mention any other fatalities if they occur at other tracks. Santa Anita is under the spotlight. It would be catastrophic for one to break down during the Breeder's Cup on National Television. It has happened before, but it would be especially terrible now.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## HoosierShadow

Sorry I'm just getting a chance to get on here and get caught up. It has truly been a crazy year! Anymore just hold my breath when I see a headline coming from Santa Anita, because the media is so negative and will bring up anything to cause a stir.
We just recently had this happen at Keeneland and makes me so sad. More horses died than usual this year. I think there were 5 this month, and I believe 3 maybe 4 of them were on the Turf course. I was there for 3 of them, one of them happened in front of me at the finish line, but I was on the turf stand, and all I saw was the rider come off, and the horses feet as he flipped. He didn't even try to get up (believe he broke his neck). It was absolutely horrible, didn't sleep well for a couple of days. Rider broke his collarbone. Keeneland is a track that truly puts safety first, so I expect them to keep trying to figure out what is going on. I will say I think the turf course needs work, while it looks great, the inside track is really rough. My friend nearly twisted an ankle in a hole a few days prior to the breakdown I just spoke about. Add in we had a drought - 39 days with no rain despite their efforts to water and keep the turf course nice.
I'm praying everyone stays safe in California this weekend. I feel so bad for those at Santa Anita who are scrambling to figure out what is going on. I still think it's a surface issue - how many times have they changed the surface over the years?

I'm excited about the Breeders' Cup. I'm sad that horses like Maximum Security won't be running in the classic - even though he won nicely over the weekend in a comeback from a minor setback, still...I think the Classic would be his to lose.
I am really not sure who can get the Classic, but I do love Code of Honor, and despite War of Will's terrible run in the KY Derby I think he is a tough horse. However... I think it's McKinzie's race to lose. I'd be shocked, but it would sure be awesome to see Elate pull off a win against the boys. She just isn't a consistent horse - for placing against fillies/mares yes, so we'll see if she can do anything here.
Mongolian Groom.... I have to say I think I'd be thrilled if he could get it. I remember when Mongolian Saturday won a BC Turf race at Keeneland in 2015, and how the owners paraded through the grand stand, I think it was the trainer that jumped the rail and went out to get the horse before he got back to the winner's circle/unsaddling area - it was all crazy, but sooo entertaining too, lol!

I have to say I'll be rooting for the horses who won at Keeneland. I really like the 2yo colt Maxfield in the Juvenile, Sweet Melania in the Juvenile fillies, Blue Prize in the Distaff, Kimari in the Juvenile Turf Sprint, Uni in the Turf Mile, and British Idiom in the Juvenile Fillies...just some of the ones I'll have my eyes on.

The dirt mile should be interesting - I fell in love with Omaha Beach and he would have been my Ky derby favorite had he not scratched with a throat issue. So I'll favor him even though his comeback race was a hard fought win. Mr. Money and Improbably are other favorites in this one.

Oh I'm writing a book...lol.

I'm looking forward to the Breeders' Cup being at Keeneland next year. Praying I still cover races, and we still have our BC contract. 
I was sharing some stuff with my family and thought I'd share it here.... This is the kind of work I do when I'm not just an average goat mom lol Circled in Red are my photos




































































































That's just 'some' screen grabs from the first part of the month.

Shooting the turf races can be really tough at times if the horses are on the rail, because the hedge is so tall. I was on a 2 or 3 step stool already fairly high up off the ground. 









That's me lol









The pic of the winner from that race is below - one of my favorites! She is stunning, and just has a look to her that says she should be a somebody when she grows up! (2yo) - Sweet Melania (daughter of American Pharoah).


----------



## Morning Star Farm

That is tragic! I have never seen a horse break down live. It must be even more horrible that way. Hoping it doesn't happen this weekend.

Your pictures are beautiful! They really brings out the majestic power of those racehorses. The American Pharoah's are doing so well! While I credit Justify with turning my love for racing into a full time following and not just a once a year event, I loved American Pharoah! I picked him for the Derby and Preakness and will always remember watching him take the lead in the Belmont and praying he hung on as he pulled away!!! What a thriller!

I watched the breeder's cup PP draw tonight and have picked my favorites. Looking forward to cheering for them over the weekend! Should be exciting. Really hoping Midnight Bisou goes 8 for 8 this year! Her stretch duel with Elate at Saratoga this year had to be my favorite race so far this year! This will be the first time I watch it live, last year I just got updates. The biggest disappointment for me has to be the absence of Enable. But I think her loss last time out was the best thing for her since it means she'll be coming back next year. Now more than ever, racing needs superstars like her.


----------



## Goats Rock

It's awful to see a horse breakdown. One of the main news channels showed a filly break both front legs. I have never seen anything so pathetic and terrible. The morons kept showing the horse trying to stand, it seemed like an eternity, before they finally cut to a commercial. What were they thinking? They put her down. Poor baby.

2 yrs. old is way too young to race horses. They aren't fully developed.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Goats Rock said:


> It's awful to see a horse breakdown. One of the main news channels showed a filly break both front legs. I have never seen anything so pathetic and terrible. The morons kept showing the horse trying to stand, it seemed like an eternity, before they finally cut to a commercial. What were they thinking? They put her down. Poor baby.
> 
> 2 yrs. old is way too young to race horses. They aren't fully developed.


I have seen videos of horses like Go For Wand and the great Ruffian in their last races. It is terrible when you know it's coming, so I can only imagine what it's like when you don't.

Horses are raced too soon and retired too soon these days. Two years old is too young and somehow these racehorses don't seem to be as sturdy as they were years ago. The European horses still race pretty often, but I get the idea that the American racehorses are extremely delicate from the many, many setbacks they have. I wonder what has happened with the breeding or maybe it is the training, but racing has certainly changed.


----------



## Goats Rock

They need new blood. New, stronger legged horses brought into the mix. (My unofficial opinion). Those delicate legs supporting a horse pounding the ground. It's a shame they are having so much trouble. It's just fodder for peta to try and end horse racing. They got rid of dog racing in Fla. They are good at sneaking in and destroying things, bit by bit.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

I completely agree! When you look at pictures of horses from the early part of the 1900's they looked totally different! They were long and lean bodied with legs to support them. Now they seem to have more heavily muscled bodies without the legs to support them.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Goats Rock - I am wondering if what you saw was from the 2008 Kentucky Derby and the horrific breakdown of the filly Eight Belles. I absolutely LOVED that filly, it was truly devastating. I haven't bet on a race since that day 

I think there are a lot of factors that go into the issues - racing at 2 isn't totally the issue IMO especially later in the year. I think a lot of it is management and genetics. For example - Eight Belles who I mentioned above is by Unbridled's Song, who was a good racehorse and a wonderful sire, but his offspring were not the soundest and more prone to injury so it seemed over the years. They say Eight Belles was tired after running an incredible derby (2nd place), took a bad step, leg snapped, then took another bad step and other front leg snapped. Her trainer and owner are great people, they love their horses and if they thought any reason not to run her they wouldn't have. I'd gotten to know them over the years and respect them.

I honestly am not sure where they can fix things. But breeding for the sales ring is a big part of this industry now - everyone wants that pretty million dollar yearling. Breeding trouble to trouble.... what will you get.

I know Justify is a triple crown winner and very much loved. He's stunning...and I adore him. But here's another one. He bred more than any other stallion this year a whopping 272 mares! Crazy! His career? Spanned what... 4 months? and he was sore after pretty much every triple crown race. He was definitely sore after the derby, and retired soon after the Belmont. Did not race at 2. I believe he had underlying issues that were not made public. So yes, even though he won the triple crown, is he really the soundest horse to be covering that many mares?
Whereas American Pharoah, who I totally love and have so much respect for as a stallion.... was sound, ran at 2 and also won the Breeders' Cup Classic with ears pricked bred a little bit less, and retired sound with no issues.

NBC will be doing a documentary on American Pharoah babies! See if this preview link works:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3026180934062036



Of course now my Breeders' Cup favorite is out of the race... Maxfield scratched due to being sore. I haven't read the details but heard it wasn't anything serious. This was his race to lose, so again very disappointing.

I'm so sad Enable isn't returning this year. It would sure be amazing if she came next year, but I have a feeling she won't.

This was her last year in the paddock for the Breeders' Cup - crazy I haven't really edited to share anything from last year!









One of my race pics - 









The reason it looks blurry is because My friend and I agreed to switch off - I shot 'motion blur' for the Turf races while she shot regular/stop action. Then we switched, with the exception of the Classic, I let her shoot regular since I did the Distaff regular. 
We have a HUGE team for Breeders' Cup, seems like 30 people! The boss brings in a few other people to help out, then we have people who run cards to/from the media center. 
My son actually got to go last year as a card runner, he walked/ran 10 miles and had to be at the starting gate before the start of each race (It was never in the same place lol) to switch out memory cards with the photographer there - he loved it. 
We had people on the backside, roof, turns, inside rail, 3-4 on the outside (grandstand) rail. But it sure was fun especially last year  Praying everything goes smoothly for it next year since I live about 15 minutes away from Keeneland.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Oh thank you for the pictures of Enable! She is such a beautiful mare! I too have a feeling she won't be coming to the US next year, but I'm excited she gets to continue racing and add to her legendary career! I have never bet on a horse and never will. I just love to watch and pick a horse to follow and cheer for!

I have seen replays of Eight Belles and her grave at Churchill. I totally agree with you on the genetics. Same with Ruffian, pure class and talent but not bred for soundness. When you look at the tracks horses used to run on it gives you a really good idea of their hardiness. Some were no better than dirt roads, rocks and all. Now everything has to be absolutely perfect or horses drop left and right. When I said too early I was also thinking of the yearling sales under saddle. That is definitely too young!

As a goat breeder I cannot understand the horse industry and the sales ring mentality. Justify's breeders said he stood out even as a foal and they knew he'd be special. Well why didn't you keep him and race him as a homebred!? It seems like very few farms do that anymore.

And yes I believe Justify is breeding way too many mares. I was very disappointed that he was retired so early. People say he raced against a weak crop, but look how far some of those horses have gone, Vino Rosso and Promises Fulfilled for example. I think if anything, this year proved yet again how difficult it is to win the Triple Crown. It takes a special horse and Justify may have had a short career and left much unproven, but he still accomplished a whole lot! I hope to meet him one day. On looks alone he has to be one of the most impressive. It will be interesting to see how his foals do. I have been thrilled to watch American Pharoah's do so well! I was able to watch his filly sell for 8.2 million! That was exciting! I cannot even imagine having that much money and if I did I probably wouldn't spend that much on a horse! I'm really looking foward to the Fasig Tipton sales next month now. I hope Midnight Bisou gets the chance to come back next year and face Monomoy Girl. Probably won't happen but it would be fun to watch.

I thought of you when I saw Maxfield was scratched! Who are you going for now? I will be cheering Eight Rings in that race.


----------



## HoosierShadow

It's Breeders' Cup Day 1  Praying for safe travels for everyone! Today are the 2 year old races - future stars day.
With Maxfield being scratched from the Juvenile, I am going with Eight Rings (Baffert/home track/hard to beat that combo) but I also don't want to count out Dennis' Moment - Irad Ortiz Jr. - it's hard to go against those Ortiz' brothers and their ability to guide a horse first to the finish line. 
Scabbard has Mike Smith aboard...

Yes the sales ring mentality is crazy. Sadly, I didn't go to the Sept sale this year, but I had a feeling that AP filly was going to sell big, but $8.2 was insane. My friends and I have joked that her ovaries are worth more than anything she could ever do on the racetrack!
Midnight Bisou is a lovely filly, hopefully she runs well and praying when she sells she stays in the US. I do plan on going to the Fasig Tipton and Keeneland November sales. FT is my favorite fall sale, the atmosphere/sales grounds/people, the smaller book of horses - it's exciting. I love Keeneland, it's just so much to cover. I think the craziest and most exciting moments in the sales pavilion were probably with Better than Honour in 2008 when she sold for $14,000,000 (dissolving partnership - one partner ended up buying out the other).
Havre De Grace (one of my favorites!), and of course Songbird. We got to spend a lot of time with Gracie and Songbird so it was exciting. They also had the same owner while racing - another plus. 
Cool thing is the same person who bought the $8.2 million filly also bought both Gracie and Songbird too!

My son and daughter with Gracie 

















Yearling:









The stunning, Songbird






















































I have lots more pics of her here: https://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&sort=date-taken-desc&text=songbird&view_all=1

I tend to get carried away sharing pics lol


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Yes!! It is very exciting! I will probably only be able to watch the Juvenile and Juvenile Fillies today, but I'm hoping an American Pharoah wins one of the turf races!

How wonderful that you got to see all those horses in person! I can't even imagine how wonderful that must have been. Your pictures are amazing! I love them all! I was hoping to be able to go to the Fasig Tipton sale, but unfortunately that's not going to happen. However, I would not be surprised if the same woman buys Midnight Bisou too. When she wants a horse, she'll go to any price to get it and it's almost always the mares and fillies. Hopefully I'll be able to watch it live online!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! I don't have a regular website, I just use Flickr. I have been super lazy about uploading though, I have so many pics.... Hopefully I can start to organize them and get them up.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/albums

Midnight Bisou has scratched from the FT sale and will race in 2020! 
Imperial Hint scratched today 

Dennis' Moment apparently came out of the Juvenile in good condition, thank goodness! His scary stumbles at the start were worrisome. Otherwise a great day of racing, some surprises for sure and some very bad riding from some of those riders!! OMGoodness, coming out of the turn in race #3 - almost a Maximum Security kind of deal. Another race had a disqualification for interference as well. Praying everyone rides safely today!

My friends and I are heading to the sales tomorrow morning for a while, and most likely Monday morning and to open houses on Monday. I want to go see the boys, I don't go see them very often. I especially want to see the handsome hunk - Liam's Map again, he's definitely been a favorite. I pass by Lane's End every time I go to town, and if the boys are out in their paddocks I watch for him.

Morning Star Farm - Have you ever been to the stallion open houses? I don't know where you live/what state, but the open houses are usually very nice. We'll probably venture to Lane's End, Three Chimneys, Winstar, Spendthrift, Darley and I think Mill Ridge. Not sure I want to go to Ashford until January when the shuttle stallions are home. I want to go see Medaglia d'oro for sure at Darley, love that handsome boy.

Looking forward to the races today. I still have to make a list for the sales, and empty my memory cards from my last days at Keeneland's fall meet. I have been dealing with wrist/arm issue thanks to a ganglion cyst/irritated nerve, so I'm really behind on everything. Thank goodness physical therapy is helping, but still don't know how much I'll use my camera. Carrying 2 cameras is definitely out  Which will be a bummer since I always rely on my long & short lenses at the sales & open houses.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> Midnight Bisou has scratched from the FT sale and will race in 2020!
> Imperial Hint scratched today


I did not know about Imperial Hint scratching. Was looking forward to watching "The Little Rocket" go up against Mitole again. But I was thrilled to see Midnight Bisou coming back!! It will be extra fun to watch her today.
Now if only Omaha Beach's trainer could convince the owners to let him come back next year.
There were some very big mistakes made by the jockeys yesterday and as you said some crazy riding. At least there were no fatalities though. That is wonderful!
And it was very exciting to see American Pharoah get his first Breeder's Cup winner in the first Breeder's Cup race!
No, I have only had the opportunity to go to one farm, Claiborne, where I got to see Blame, Orb, and War Front. If we drive through that area on vacation, I try to find someplace with openings on a tour. I would love to be able to go to Coolmore to see Justify and American Pharoah, but they are either shuttling or the tours are booked full well in advance, also would like to see A. P. Indy and Old Friends. We almost moved to the Lexington area this year, but it didn't end up working out. If you pass Lane's End you must also go by Stonewall. I have never seen it in person, but it is my favorite farm in the Bluegrass.
I am glad you are feeling better! I hope your recovery continues! Enjoy the sales! It is so beautiful up there this time of year.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I agree, I am excited American Pharoah had is first BC starter become a winner and his other 'kids' finished very well too! 
I love Omaha Beach! I saw him at the track right before Derby - the same morning they announced he would scratch. I'm so thankful I went up to see him that morning, he is stunning! I wish Rick would keep him in training next year as well, if he runs well today he would be exciting to watch next year!

You definitely should try to come during open houses, especially if you can make it in January - then both American Pharoah and Justify would be here. No appt. necessary for open houses, just look like you belong and know what your doing  I don't go to Ashford much though, and when I go we usually go in numbers. 
Yep Stonewall is next to Lane's End so I pass it. In fact, years ago before the owner lost the farm in bankruptcy, my husband worked there. He did night watch and foaling for them, which is one reason we moved where we are as it's right around the corner. He was one of the very last horse employees they had on the farm. The farm is for sale, has been for years, but at least it's been occupied over the years. It was heartbreaking when it was sitting vacant. 
Listed for $14,900,000
https://www.redfin.com/KY/Versailles/3204-Midway-Rd-40383/home/95640996

Honestly, while I love Lexington, I wouldn't live there again. It's changed so much over the years. So much crime and traffic has become a nightmare. I end up going to Frankfort for anything I can, although for random shopping/etc. I go to Lexington. We wanted to move, we only have a couple of acres, but land is so ridiculously expensive here. We want to stay in the Versailles area (love it here & schools are the best in the area despite the fight to get a new high school built). I think we've decided to keep our little 'hole in the wall' place and fix it up.


----------



## HoosierShadow

My friends and I are reminiscing on FB - BC horses/race memories. 2015 was definitely one of my favorites with American Pharoah. I don't tell a lot of people this, but I was invited into the barn the morning after his Classic win, and got to hold him by the halter, feed him some hay and get my picture taken - my friend is the track photographer. Sadly, I never hit him up for the picture! as he had to go right into another job at another track - But just remembering that moment, standing there holding onto greatness... I'll cherish that memory forever.
From that morning - he is definitely a poser.









One of my dear friends... I'm so glad I was able to get this picture, she is awesome


















Baffert telling the people directly behind him to move back a couple of steps. Yeah I never stand at a horses butt... because never before did I actually feel safe, I felt oddly at ease, though I wasn't a moron to try to get closer. Some people amaze me lol


















KY Derby win


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Yes they did very well! Sweet Melania almost won her race. I hope he has some good runners on dirt soon. It would be amazing if one made it to or won the Derby! I think Omaha Beach's trainer wants to run him next year, but it is the owners and Spendthrift who want to start breeding him. It will be interesting to see how the results of today's race affect that. If he wins, they might want to keep him in training or that might add to his value for breeding and make them want to retire him even more. If he loses, they might want to bring him back, like Enable. But it is horse racing after all and anything can happen!

That is very interesting! One day I'd like to drive by it. Another thing on my horse country list! Yes, that's how I found it. It was on a horse property real estate site in Kentucky. It was higher, they have lowered the price in the past year. I can't even imagine what the cost of upkeep would be, but it is my dream horse farm. Needs to be just a little lower in price though, lol. I'm honestly surprised it hasn't sold yet. Everything about it is so perfect.

I wouldn't want to live there either! We were looking around Paris and north of Lexington. Only about 20-30 minutes from Lexington, yet still in horse country and away from all the busy areas. It seems like if it has the address of Lexington, the price is automatically higher!


----------



## Morning Star Farm

What a wonderful experience and stunning pictures as always!! I have heard so much about that stallion's easy going, friendly disposition, unlike Justify who I've heard can be a bit different. America Pharoah was a true champion and had that "look" of greatness they all seem to have, like he knew he was special and didn't have to show off. There is something so impressive about seeing one, even in pictures. They just take your breath away.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

What an end to the Breeders Cup!!! The best part was that, as far as I know, no horses were injured, except for Mongolian Groom being pulled up and vanned off during the Classic after a possible brush against War of Will. He suffered fractures to his left hind leg. Update: Mongolian Groom has been euthanized. A tragic end to an otherwise flawless breeders cup, injury wise.

I was able to see all of one race live, but it was the Classic. I was thrilled with McKinzie's performance! What a consistent horse! He has only finished out of the exacta once. I can't remember if he's being retired, but I'm pretty sure he'll be back next year. I sure hope so! I'm not sure if it was just me, but it appeared as though he was bucking in the stretch. When the announcer said he was digging down, I only saw him twitching his tail and giving little bucks. It didn't look like he was really going and with the way Vino Rosso was flying by him it made McKinzie look like he wasn't really trying. I've watched the replay several times and I still get the same idea. @HoosierShadow did it seem that way to you? Maybe he didn't like the whip, or maybe something was bothering him, but he just didn't seem to want to go anymore.

I had to watch replays for all the rest, but they were exciting too. Bricks and Mortar should definitely be HOY. Not sure the ride on Midnight Bisou was the best and it may have cost her the win, but she will be coming back next year. It was great that Blue Prize got to go out a winner. Some truly great horses ran today, both those who won and runner ups. It will be fun to watch the Juveniles progress down the Derby Trail from now on. Hopefully the Juvenile was just the ending of a crazy season and not an indication of what next year will be like!


----------



## HoosierShadow

The races yesterday were great until the Classic. I'm so heartbroken over Mongolian Groom and the fact that evidence shows he was not right leading up to the race! Shame on the trainer and owners for racing him and especially the vets who were supposed to be watching him - I definitely think an investigation needs to be done in this case. That horse should never have been in the starting gate. It's so bizarre and sad.

As for the other races - awesome. Bricks and Mortar is an amazing horse! He should have Horse of the Year honors after that race!
I got to see him win on the Kentucky Derby undercard, very exciting horse and as I'd mentioned I love the Ortiz boys 


















It was fun to see I had pics of him when he sold for $200,000 at the yearling sale









Belvoir Bay.... wow! She is definitely an amazing mare! Her win was thrilling as well - against boys and breaking the track record in the Turf Sprint. 
She survived the San Luis Rey fire in 2017 - was missing for 2 days! She was sold at Fasig Tipton last fall for $625,000. I'm really sad that she is already back in the sale, but she arrived today and looked great. They walked her around with her BC win blanket on.

Blue Prize.... my pick, in the Distaff really amazed me! Another thrilling race! I'm sad Midnight Bisou got beat, but I was hoping if there was a defeat it would be Blue Prize or Serengeti Empress on top. Blue Prize arrived and settled in, although I kept hearing her connections say how 'Bad' she is, she always pins her ears when people walk by the stall, etc. Which was funny because she didn't want them to catch her in the stall for post flight care, but seemed very calm and curious - especially watching mares being shown down at the end of the barn. They were taking off her shoes, etc. so I opted to just come back and see her in the morning and try to get some decent pics - all my pics other than a few random - winners circle and walking up the path after getting off the van - she has blinkers on.

Uni and Got Stormy in the Mile (Turf) against the boys - the girls kicking butt was another top highlight! I absolutely love Uni! Got Stormy was withdrawn from the sale and will race next year, maybe we'll see another rematch? 

A crazy good day for Spendthrift farm who will stand both Mitole and Vino Rosso - also Omaha Beach will be standing there (he should have run in the Classic.... ). 
I am wondering when the boys will ship in or if they will stay on the track a little longer, especially with the Pegasus early next year before breeding season starts. I haven't seen/read any updates. I'm planning to go see stallions probably on Tuesday/Wednesday. I'd like to go to Lane's End, Three Chimneys, Darley, Spendthrift and Winstar. Heading back to Fasig Tipton in the morning. 
I honestly don't know if I'm going to go to the Keeneland sale, we'll see.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh - wanted to post these. I thought of you Morning Star Farm.

Justify selling as a yearling  



























Derby day....ugh, so miserable. The camera had some weird stuff going on (it was soaked despite my efforts to keep it dry), so I eventually switched to my camera after the race


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Belvoir Bay had an amazing story! What a come back, as you said, setting a track record and beating the boys! That fire was heartbreaking, but it was amazing how many horses they saved.

I was going to mention Uni and Got Stormy! That was impressive to see those two girls pull away from the rest of the field like that. I was cheering for Got Stormy, but I'm happy for Uni and Stormy will be racing again!

I got to see B&M run on the KD undercard live! I started watching him after the Pegasus Turf. He just stood out to me though I'd never heard of him before. He is a true champion. Not many turf horses have had a real chance at or won HOY. He certainly was a big powerful yearling! Wow! He looks bigger than Justify was at that age.

I really hope Monomoy Girl will race Midnight Bisou next year! That would be very exciting!

They certainly ship those horses back soon after the race. It must be great to see them all and without having to go to California! I was looking at the Fasig Tipton catalog yesterday. They have a lot of outstanding horses selling! They will probably be retired, but some of the best were scratched to continue racing, like Bellafina. She ran a great race, definitely needs to stay at Santa Anita!

Mongolian Groom was such a tragedy. Just shows they really don't know what they're doing. The vets scratched several horses who were probably more fit to race than he was, but somehow totally missed MG!!! I can't believe that, especially if they say the horses were under such intense scrutiny. It might just have been an honest mistake and was overlooked, but it certainly was horrible for all involved. You'd think the connections would have noticed though.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Oh thank you!! I like American Pharoah's more refined European style more than Justify's big bulk, but what a beauty just the same. Different style, but still so majestic. He just glows with that bright chestnut coat and full white blaze!:inlove:

I can imagine what a headache it must have been to photograph that day. I'm beginning to wonder if the Sun will ever shine on Derby Day again! At least it wasn't the Preakness that year! Any horses out there? Nope, just a rumor!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh yes, photographing on Derby day last year was crazy! I was shooting on the inside all day, so it was impossible to keep crossing back/forth across the track since technically your not supposed to cross after the tractors harrow. Thankfully there were times we could hide in the tunnel. There was so much water running down the inside rail, it looked like a little river. Poor photographers who had remote cameras setup on the ground were struggling because the little river ran right through their cable/wires and was causing the cameras to misfire, or just not work. We joked that maybe someone needed to run to the store and buy the inflatable floats so we could ride & race them down the track!

I've really been sad that Monomoy Girl just hasn't peaked this year. She was so exciting last year! I admit I haven't heard much about her at all so I don't even know if she's back with her trainer or still at Winstar where she had been.

Yes, they definitely fly them back quickly. It amazes me. But it's also kind of fun being able to track them and know when they will land. I remember how much fun it was when horses were shipping into Keeneland for the Breeders' Cup. I was able to track their flights and be at the barns when horses like Beholder, American Pharoah, then the big plane load I think from NY came in. Sadly, I never did anything with the latter' horses photos, but that was a fun day, because it was post position draw day, and I opted to not go, and instead went to the barns. I have pictures of Tonalist coming off the van wearing his flying helmet as well as some others.

The Fasig Tipton sale tomorrow should be good, especially with the foreign born fillies and mares, there are certainly some good ones. I've enjoyed going out and getting pictures and just hanging out. I absolutely love the people from Taylor Made, they are by far the friendliest consignors overall, and make it so much fun. I still don't know if I'll stay for the actual sale tomorrow afternoon or not, we'll see. 
Here is a link to some of the pictures I just put up from yesterday:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/albums/72157711646672816


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Wow, what a nightmare! I remember seeing the water running off the steps and the track on the live coverage. It looked like there was a flood of water everywhere. Inflatable boats would have been a good idea!! Lol

As far as I know, the last I saw was that Monomoy Girl was having timed works at Churchill Downs with a plan to race next year.

That must have been really fun! I have seen pictures and videos of them coming off the planes and on the planes with their friends. I have never seen one with a flying helmet!! What is that?

Taylor Made is on my list of farms to visit! I what to see California Chrome and some of the others there. I am looking forward to seeing what the mares in foal to Justify sell for. It is very sad that he retired so early. He could have still been racing. I hope the sale has a live stream so I can watch some of the older horses sell, like Maximum Security's dam and Blue Prize.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Haha, yep, inflatable boat races would have been interesting! Now that you mentioned that about Monomoy Girl I'm pretty sure my friend had told me she had seen her (she lives right by the track/works with us covering races there).

Here's Tonalist wearing his helmet - just helps protect them on the flight so they don't hit their head is what I was told.










As much as I love Taylor Made sales... I have not gone out to see Chrome! I really need to! He's one stallion I have definitely not really seen other than one morning when I went to watch him workout (didn't work derby that year).

I haven't finished sorting sales pics, and have only randomly gone through stallion pics. Mostly the 'off the wall stuff'
I was so happy to see the older guys. This is my current computer background - Distorted Humor









But I really love this one of Tiznow as well









Take Charge Indy - I have LOVED this guy since I saw him as a yearling. I'm so thrilled they were able to buy him back from overseas! He'd only been back about 5 days when I took the pic - he looks awesome.









Medaglia d'oro


















Gun Runner









I hope to finish editing tomorrow and I'll share more  I had PT today for my arm, and between the exercises, and the tape I'm sore today, so I haven't worked on them much outside some I edited for friends.


----------



## mariarose

The news about Mongolian Groom was on the tv in the lobby of one of the apartment complexes I was checking out, and I thought of this thread when I heard the news... I wondered if it would come up.

As a side note, I'm also a fan ( a minor fan ) of War of Will. Minor because I really don't have the time to follow anything.

Another side note, my last registered herdsire I bought I named Pharaoh, after American Pharaoh. Almost every single goat I sold over the past 2 years was either his kid or his grandkid. And they were all great! He may not have been able to run the Triple Crown like his namesake, but he certainly didn't shame him in other ways.

Thanks for all the pics, y'all! I love them.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

WOW! SUPER nice looking horses:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Morning Star Farm

I remember it was back in August that Monomoy Girl had two timed workouts at Churchill so I'm assuming she's still there. Probably won't race until next year though. I certainly hope she's as good as she was last year!

Oh I see! I'm amazed by how much those horses travel and how well they handle it. Some of them really travel a lot to race around the world. Their grooms and trainers certainly make sure they don't get hurt or upset by it though.

The black and white pictures are gorgeous! Something about it adds more depth and focus to the subject of the picture. Medaglia D'Oro's picture silhouetted against the flaming orange tree is stunning!! Everything about it is just perfect! I love that stallion. He is quite a sire. Gun runner is beautiful too! What farm is he at?

@mariarose that is funny about your buck! I have a whole Medaglia D'Oro line in my list of names for goats. It will have to be a very special buck to get that name!

I would love to see pictures when you meet Chrome! I watched all 3 of his triple Crown races but at the time did not know why he didn't win the Belmont. He probably would have without that injury, but he more than made up for it with the career that followed. That's the kind Justify should have had.

I was able to watch a lot of the sales on Tuesday. I saw Wonder Gadot, Shamrock Rose, Wow Cat, Vasilika, Secret Spice, Mia Mischief and a bunch of others. The mares in foal to Justify sold for quite a lot of money. I'm looking forward to next year's races. There seems to be quite a strong group of older females and males coming back next year and the 3yr old division is always exciting, though it's way too early to see who will even be in the Derby.

I hope your arm continues to heal. It must be very painful.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Maria! That is awesome about your herdsire! We haven't named one after Pharoah yet, but waiting for the right one = has to be a home bred lol! Last year we had Justify and Good Magic. Good Magic ended up being a really nice buck and was showing well for my nephew who came to spend the summer with us. Sadly he didn't have enough tail pigment for ABGA shows, so only did county fairs.
My son named his current buck, Scat Daddy after the very successful stallion. We're expecting his first babies in January. 

Yes, the racing world is torn up about Mongolian Groom  There are workout videos showing him looking sore on that hind left leg, but vets are standing by their opinion that he was sound. I'm sorry but it was a terrible call on their part. Surely they must have seen these videos before hand, someone surely must have brought it up? I didn't watch all of the pre race workouts, so I didn't see it or I would have raised h*ll. That track has a lot of heat because of issues - I definitely think a lot of it really is surface issues and not necessarily just the excuse of genetics and drugs. How many times in the last 20 years have they changed the track surface? Dirt...synthetic...dirt...synthetic...dirt.
Breeders' Cup will be at Keeneland next fall, so we're praying for improvements and praying for another 'good' memorable BC at Keeneland. 

Iluvlilly - Thank You! I absolutely love these horses, they are truly amazing animals, amazing athletes. I'll try to share more this evening when I have a chance to edit/upload more.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> Yes, the racing world is torn up about Mongolian Groom  There are workout videos showing him looking sore on that hind left leg, but vets are standing by their opinion that he was sound. I'm sorry but it was a terrible call on their part. Surely they must have seen these videos before hand, someone surely must have brought it up?


When I saw the headline that Mongolian Groom's trainer was unhappy with his final work, I thought that meant they would be scratching him. I know they said the saddle was slipping back, but they must have noticed how he was favoring that leg. I've seen the videos and it was very obvious. I hate to say this, but after paying 200k to supplement him for that race I don't think they wanted to think about scratching him.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

HoosierShadow said:


> Thank You! I absolutely love these horses, they are truly amazing animals, amazing athletes. I'll try to share more this evening when I have a chance to edit/upload more.


COOL!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Morning Star Farm said:


> When I saw the headline that Mongolian Groom's trainer was unhappy with his final work, I thought that meant they would be scratching him. I know they said the saddle was slipping back, but they must have noticed how he was favoring that leg. I've seen the videos and it was very obvious. I hate to say this, but after paying 200k to supplement him for that race I don't think they wanted to think about scratching him.


Yep, something just isn't right with this whole thing.

I'm finally getting some more pics uploaded. I still have a bunch of pics to sort - mostly of babies coming to the outside walking ring and some of Belvoir Bay and Blue Prize in the outside walking ring before going in to be sold. I probably would have stayed to get sales ring pics, but was pushing for time and honestly my lens was too long for the sales ring stuff. Thanks to the arm I wasn't carrying both cameras around.

Diva Delite (dam of Midnight Bisou) absolutely adore her! I have some pics I haven't sorted yet of a farm owner giving her kisses and affection, it was really adorable.



























Fahan Mura wanted leaves! Her and another mare made me laugh over the 3 days I was there, any time they stopped near this particular tree they reached for the leaves.



























She decided to walk forward and accept his kiss lol (Breeders' Cup Classic winning trainer Todd Pletcher was in the background cut off in this particular shot lol)









Mae Never No was the other tree loving filly - I absolutely adore her!









Vasilika (sold for $1,500,000) asking for a peppermint


















Sunday when Belvoir Bay arrived (sold for $1,500,000)









Blue Prize (sold for $5,000,000) 









She had her eyes on me









Lots and lots of pictures here if anyone cares to see them. I'll upload more later to the album. Way too many to try and share here lol. Stallion pics on the last couple of pages.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/albums/72157711646672816/page1


----------



## Morning Star Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> Lots and lots of pictures here if anyone cares to see them. I'll upload more later to the album. Way too many to try and share here lol. Stallion pics on the last couple of pages.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/albums/72157711646672816/page1


Oh I sure do!! I have always loved and wanted to be around those horses and since I can't do that, seeing the pictures is the next best thing! I missed Diva Delite and Blue Prize sell, but I saw the headlines and that reminded me to watch the rest of the sale. They are beautiful!! I wish I could show your pictures to everyone who thinks horse racing is just about the money and the horses are not extremely well cared for. I love the sequences of your pictures! Fahan Mara wants leaves and she gets leaves! Vasilika wants a peppermint and she gets one! You can really see how much their grooms, trainers and owners love them too. Of course there are exceptions, but for the most part, those horses certainly live a pretty good life off the racetrack and out of the spotlight. I didn't realize how lovely Vasilika and Blue Prize are. They are both stunning. :inlove::inlove::inlove: Of course almost all thoroughbreds are pretty beautiful!

How many farms did you visit to see all those stallions?! You must have seen quite a few. They are all simply majestic. Liam's Map is such an interesting color. Dapples with white markings are always fun to see. Can I ask what kind of camera you use to capture those images? I love photography and am always trying to take perfect pictures. I am always taking pictures period. Lol I would like to be able to take it to a higher level though for our trips and my own horses.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

WOW! Just looked at all the pictures, ABSOLUTELY STUNNING:inlove: Beautiful horses!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks I appreciate it  I still have more to edit, but took a break from it and dug up some old pics to share on facebook. That was fun going down memory lane, sad too.

Here's a rare find. A picture of me from summer 2000 when I worked with thoroughbred mares and foals! This was my favorite colt that year, by a very popular stallion at that time - Capote (son of the great Seattle Slew). This mare was a witch though... she had to be tied up and you had to keep a hand on her hip or she'd try to turn to kick you when grooming and was a biter. Colt was as sweet as could be! Yep, this is how we led the mares and foals! Hands on the foals halter, lead rope on the mama. We had 17 mares and foals in our barn (I think a total of 9 barns on the farm at the time biggest was foaling barn with 24 stalls).









The great stallion, Gone West taken in 2005 









Storm Cat, one of the most influential stallions of modern day breeding. I believe he may have held the all time highest stud fee of any stallion in the US when he was standing for $500,000 per live foal. I wish I had a better camera and skills back then... He even had a 24 hour guard and a guard house next to his paddock which was situated so that nobody on the road nearby could see his paddock. 









Giant's Causeway - leading stallion who died in recent years. OMG I LOVED visiting this horse, he was something special, and so gorgeous. 
IF you have ever seen or heard of the movie, DREAMER, it was inspired by his dam, Mariah's Storm! Of course it's not completely accurate, but very cool that this horses dam inspired the movie which I do enjoy, and especially because most of it was filmed around here.









He was super cute









During the September Yearling sale of 2005, my friend and I were supposed to go visit Giant's Causeway with her friend, who happened to be the trainer of Smarty Jones (won KY Derby in 2004). Unfortunately he coudn't go but we were still on for the visit which can be tricky getting into some of these farms, especially a private off road golf cart trip back to his paddock lol
Sadly I lost most of my pics that summer due to lightening hitting our apartment building. Computer place could only retrieve a few pics from that visit that were edited and low quality. 


















Here's a trailer for the movie, love this movie. Many parts were filmed at one of the most famous farms in Lexington = Calumet Farm, our racetrack, Keeneland (located next to Calumet), and there are barn scenes from Giant's Causeway's barn at Ashford stud (where American Pharoah and Justify now stand). Of course the stallions in the movie are just 'actors' lol


----------



## Morning Star Farm

What amazing memories you have made over the years! Those horses were very influential and just plain amazing to see! I love them all so much!! Giant's Causeway looks giant! He is majestic. All the pictures are stunning! :inlove::inlove::inlove:

I've been thinking of you recently with the news of California Chrome's sale. Will you be able to see him before he leaves? I'm kinda sorry I never had the chance to meet him. Maybe one day he'll come back!


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## Damfino

HoosierShadow said:


> Here's a rare find. A picture of me from summer 2000 when I worked with thoroughbred mares and foals! This was my favorite colt that year, by a very popular stallion at that time - Capote (son of the great Seattle Slew).


Capote! Now there's a name I'm familiar with! My mom and I bred her Quarter Horse mare to a stallion named Coverallbases who was a son of Capote. Coverallbases was a grandson of Seattle Slew on his sire's side and a grandson of Secretariat on his dam's side. He was a very nice stallion and I got a very nice Appendix QH colt who I named Skokiaan from the breeding. Unfortunately, I never really clicked with Skokie and he ended up too big for me. After ten years, I finally decided to sell him this fall. He left last week to a fellow in Virginia who plans to use Skokie for a foxhunter (which I think will be the perfect fit!). The day before Skokie left I got some photos of him and he was so beautiful I almost regretted the sale. I'm not a great photographer like you, but some horses don't need a great photographer to still be gorgeous.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I didnt know you were into horses. My Favorite of all ...RUFFIAN! She was amazing. Never seen any filly like her. Smooth as glass.
When I was younger.
I jocked for local quarter horses. I then went into training (retired) thorobred racers into hunter jumpers. First few days of training..gave training a whole new name. And each horse received a new name...or two..until that racers edge got a little smoother..lol lol 
Ahhhh that was fun. I have always loved horses..I have a rescue..a nice little Morgan mare... .
You are an amazing photographer. So many forgot those horses have attitude, personality, and love of life!
You captured it. Thankyou for showing their inner beauty..as well as their athletic beauty.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Oh the immortal Ruffian!! Born for greatness, bred for heartbreak. Never have I been so affected by a breakdown than by hers, when I watched replays and studied about it. I think it could truly be said that she was the greatest horse to be euthanized after an injury while racing. In my opinion, she was the Queen of fillies and overall, only 2nd to Man O'War and above Secretariat. She was undefeated and against the best competition, she had untouchable, unmatched, talent and greatness, setting records in every single race of her short but glorious career. But she was out of a sire and dam who both died at very young ages, and from a line known for weak bones. Her sire broke all four of his legs at one time or another! I have a friend who has never watched a horse race live after watching Ruffian breakdown. I can see why too. I have been to her grave at Belmont Park. It is beautiful. I love that giant, elegant filly and she will always run on free and strong in my thoughts. One day I will name an special animal (goat or horse) Queen Sofie, after her, since because of her size and smoothness, she was known around the barn as Sofie the Sofa. But I'm sure you already know that!
And I just realized how long I rambled on about her. Sounds like her eulogy! Lol sorry about that, but I just couldn't help myself! She was so special.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ramble on my friend..ramble on. 
When it comes to Ruffian...none comes close. Her heart was full..
I have 1 picture ill share with you. Shes my rescue Morgan. Her name is Gypsy..she is NOT a athletic beauty..she IS a survivor of human cruelty.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ramble on my friend..ramble on.
> When it comes to Ruffian...none comes close. Her heart was full..
> I have 1 picture ill share with you. Shes my rescue Morgan. Her name is Gypsy..she is NOT a athletic beauty..she IS a survivor of human cruelty.


She looks like such a sweetheart:inlove:


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ramble on my friend..ramble on.
> When it comes to Ruffian...none comes close. Her heart was full..
> I have 1 picture ill share with you. Shes my rescue Morgan. Her name is Gypsy..she is NOT a athletic beauty..she IS a survivor of human cruelty.


She was truly spectacular. I love how she was so big, she could use her size to intimidate the other horses before the race. Better stop before I get started again!

She is lovely and looks like such a sweet girl! She must be so grateful to be with you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. My vet called..told me get down here. I brought her home ..boney, weak, cut up. And her tail was burnt and melted. I cried. So 4 years later..


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou. My vet called..told me get down here. I brought her home ..boney, weak, cut up. And her tail was burnt and melted. I cried. So 4 years later..


Awww!!!! I think she's beautiful! Please give her a hug for me!:hug:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.! You are an amazing photographer...thankyou for sharing your amazing talent & knowledge!


----------



## Goats Rock

:up::nod:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Sorry I've been MIA from here! The past week has been busy. I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving! We had a very nice day, had some inlaws over for dinner, and took the kids Black Friday shopping which was fun and only slightly dramatic lol. I went to Churchill Downs Fri evening to shoot a few races.



Damfino said:


> Capote! Now there's a name I'm familiar with! My mom and I bred her Quarter Horse mare to a stallion named Coverallbases who was a son of Capote. Coverallbases was a grandson of Seattle Slew on his sire's side and a grandson of Secretariat on his dam's side. He was a very nice stallion and I got a very nice Appendix QH colt who I named Skokiaan from the breeding. Unfortunately, I never really clicked with Skokie and he ended up too big for me. After ten years, I finally decided to sell him this fall. He left last week to a fellow in Virginia who plans to use Skokie for a foxhunter (which I think will be the perfect fit!). The day before Skokie left I got some photos of him and he was so beautiful I almost regretted the sale. I'm not a great photographer like you, but some horses don't need a great photographer to still be gorgeous.
> View attachment 166321
> View attachment 166323
> View attachment 166325


He is gorgeous! He also has a very cool pedigree! It's hard to tell in the picture, but he almost looks like he might have that Seattle Slew eye? It's definitely one of those inherited traits in many of the Seattle Slew descendants. Capote was a neat one-eyed fella. I know I have '1' decent photo of him somewhere where you could see his eye vs. missing eye, but I can't seem to find it. That one eye though... just like his Dad, a see of captivating brown that literately made you think he could see right through you or right into your soul.



Moers kiko boars said:


> I didnt know you were into horses. My Favorite of all ...RUFFIAN! She was amazing. Never seen any filly like her. Smooth as glass. When I was younger.
> I jocked for local quarter horses. I then went into training (retired) thorobred racers into hunter jumpers. First few days of training..gave training a whole new name. And each horse received a new name...or two..until that racers edge got a little smoother..lol lol
> Ahhhh that was fun. I have always loved horses..I have a rescue..a nice little Morgan mare... .
> You are an amazing photographer. So many forgot those horses have attitude, personality, and love of life!
> You captured it. Thankyou for showing their inner beauty..as well as their athletic beauty.


That is so awesome! I'm sure it was quite an experience. I have some friends that retrain thoroughbreds or did in years past and it was such an amazing part of their life. Some of them have gone on to start or help organizations like Rerun and the retirement projects (like the Secretariat Center at the Kentucky Horse Park). 
Your mare is lovely, what an amazing life she has now! I love Morgan's. When I was young growing up Justin Morgan had a horse was my favorite movie and I dreamed of having Morgan horses! I still have my old Breyer horses from those days of Justin Morgan and his son Sherman Morgan 

Ruffian was definitely an amazing horse! She was before my time but her story is legend around here. My best friend growing up was a HUGE Ruffian fan. At the time I'd become a big Sunday Silence fan as he was the first horse I ever saw on tv winning the KY Derby.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Morning Star Farm said:


> What amazing memories you have made over the years! Those horses were very influential and just plain amazing to see! I love them all so much!! Giant's Causeway looks giant! He is majestic. All the pictures are stunning! :inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> I've been thinking of you recently with the news of California Chrome's sale. Will you be able to see him before he leaves? I'm kinda sorry I never had the chance to meet him. Maybe one day he'll come back!


Thank You! It's been a fun ride with these horses that's for sure  Giant's Causeway was an amazing horse to visit, to look at and his progeny proved themselves on the track and in the breeding shed over the years. It's hard to go to the farm and not see him. 
I'm probably going to go there around the Keeneland sale in January. Typically I don't go to the January sale, usually I'm busy with goats/kidding. The stallions who shuttle out of the country will be back, and most of the farms will have open houses, so my friends and I will most likely get together and go see all of the boys.

California Chrome leaving has been a huge, dramatic mess especially on Facebook. I know he is going to an amazing new home where he will be well received, but he is 'America's Horse,' and it's a huge slap in the face for his fans  Some of my friends went to visit him over the weekend and earlier this week before he entered quarantine. 
I loved watching him run, but am so sad to say he is one I never went to visit! I've only seen him '1' time! Morning works a few days before the KY derby. I took my son with me and let him use one of my camera's, he got some nice pics despite having no real camera experience - in fact one of them he entered in 4-H, it went to the state fair and received a Blue ribbon  He did a sketch of that picture and got a Red ribbon, so we were both very proud (wish he'd stuck with it!).

My son turned 18 this past spring. He worked Breeders' Cup last fall with me and he said it was the experience of a lifetime lol! He was the card runner for the photographer at the starting gate. So where ever the starting gate was at, that's where he had to be at the start of the race so after the race he could take the card back through the tunnel, right hand turn through the crowd and into the building just before you get to the Derby museum (Parlay). The media center in there is MASSIVE, then a smaller one for regular day events. 
We went up Thurs morning for works in the rain, watched paddock schoolers, then went to a hotel room for the night that the boss rented for us so we didn't have to drive home. Then back at 6 or 7am at the track, left about 8-9pm and stayed with a friend at a hotel that night, then back at the track by 8 or 9am, and headed home probably 9pm Sat night. My son averaged about 10 miles a day chasing that gate lol. 
I was asked if he wanted to work it again next fall, so I know he is excited to be part of the team again


----------



## Morning Star Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> Thank You! It's been a fun ride with these horses that's for sure  Giant's Causeway was an amazing horse to visit, to look at and his progeny proved themselves on the track and in the breeding shed over the years. It's hard to go to the farm and not see him.
> I'm probably going to go there around the Keeneland sale in January. Typically I don't go to the January sale, usually I'm busy with goats/kidding. The stallions who shuttle out of the country will be back, and most of the farms will have open houses, so my friends and I will most likely get together and go see all of the boys.
> 
> California Chrome leaving has been a huge, dramatic mess especially on Facebook. I know he is going to an amazing new home where he will be well received, but he is 'America's Horse,' and it's a huge slap in the face for his fans  Some of my friends went to visit him over the weekend and earlier this week before he entered quarantine.
> I loved watching him run, but am so sad to say he is one I never went to visit! I've only seen him '1' time! Morning works a few days before the KY derby. I took my son with me and let him use one of my camera's, he got some nice pics despite having no real camera experience - in fact one of them he entered in 4-H, it went to the state fair and received a Blue ribbon  He did a sketch of that picture and got a Red ribbon, so we were both very proud (wish he'd stuck with it!).
> 
> My son turned 18 this past spring. He worked Breeders' Cup last fall with me and he said it was the experience of a lifetime lol! He was the card runner for the photographer at the starting gate. So where ever the starting gate was at, that's where he had to be at the start of the race so after the race he could take the card back through the tunnel, right hand turn through the crowd and into the building just before you get to the Derby museum (Parlay). The media center in there is MASSIVE, then a smaller one for regular day events.
> We went up Thurs morning for works in the rain, watched paddock schoolers, then went to a hotel room for the night that the boss rented for us so we didn't have to drive home. Then back at 6 or 7am at the track, left about 8-9pm and stayed with a friend at a hotel that night, then back at the track by 8 or 9am, and headed home probably 9pm Sat night. My son averaged about 10 miles a day chasing that gate lol.
> I was asked if he wanted to work it again next fall, so I know he is excited to be part of the team again


Oh how disappointing! I was hoping you would get to see him at least once before he left! I wonder how much he was sold for. They certainly didn't give him much of a chance to prove himself before he went overseas. It's sad how many good horses are going over there this year. Bricks and Mortar especially comes to mind. But at the same time, it's good to see so many horses coming back again to race next year! That is wonderful!

Oh I would think so! I think that is such a perfect way to be around those horses without being a millionaire in any way other than taking a million pictures and making a million memories! January sounds like a very busy, exciting month! Doesn't get much better than that, bouncing kids and majestic horses!


----------



## Big Little Farm

Such nice pictures! They look professional.


----------



## Damfino

HoosierShadow said:


> He is gorgeous! He also has a very cool pedigree! It's hard to tell in the picture, but he almost looks like he might have that Seattle Slew eye? It's definitely one of those inherited traits in many of the Seattle Slew descendants. Capote was a neat one-eyed fella. I know I have '1' decent photo of him somewhere where you could see his eye vs. missing eye, but I can't seem to find it. That one eye though... just like his Dad, a see of captivating brown that literately made you think he could see right through you or right into your soul.


Thanks! I'm not sure if Skokie has the Seattle Slew eye because I've never seen Seattle Slew's eyes! I was mostly interested in Coverallbases' legs and feet. He was the cheaper of the two studs at the farm that year but that was because he had no racing record. He'd been sidelined in a pasture injury as a two-year-old. The other stud, Oliver's Twist, had a fairly impressive racing record but I did not like his legs. They were too dainty for the size of his body in my opinion, and his knees were not as flat as I like. Coverallbases may not have had a racing record, but he had it going on in the conformation department! Skokie inherited his father's excellent leg structure and substance of bone.

In any case, I don't think Skokie is much of a soul-searcher. He's a pretty straightforward, everything's-on-the-surface kind of character. It's one reason I sold him. In all the years I had him, we never really connected emotionally. When prospective buyers asked me what kind of training he had, I could only say, "None--he came out of the box trained!" He's the sort of horse that will do most things without much fuss, but is never truly exuberant about any of it. The up side that is that he was rarely exuberant enough to spook, bolt, or get in a battle of wills over anything either.

I will say this for Skokie, though... he's the only horse I've ever ridden that, as a colt, got balky when you finished the ride and turned for home. He loves to go out and explore (provided he doesn't have to work too hard at it), and the only time I ever had trouble getting him into the trailer was if we were headed back home. I'm over the moon that he's gone to the Master of Hounds at a Hunt Club. Skokie will never have to see the inside of a boring old arena again. It will be all hills and dales from now on, and he's going to love that life! For some odd reason I've always felt that he's more of a man's horse, and now he finally belongs to a man.



HoosierShadow said:


> I love Morgan's. When I was young growing up Justin Morgan had a horse was my favorite movie and I dreamed of having Morgan horses! I still have my old Breyer horses from those days of Justin Morgan and his son Sherman Morgan


Funny, but the horse I just bought to replace Skokie is a Morgan. I fell in love with them when I was in college in NY state. I didn't realize Morgans were allowed to come in any color besides bay, black, brown, and chestnut. But apparently a decade or so ago, with the rise of genetic testing, they started allowing other colors to be registered. My new little guy is buckskin! I named him Pepperjack. He's not quite 18 months old and I'm so looking forward to training a colt again.


----------



## Damfino

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou. My vet called..told me get down here. I brought her home ..boney, weak, cut up. And her tail was burnt and melted. I cried. So 4 years later..


Tail burnt?? How on earth does something like that happen? She's lovely now. Good for you to give her a wonderful home. What a sweet face she has!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. Yes..it was melted into a glob looked like a base ball bat. What had not burnt up into shriveled strings. 
I just cried when I met her. It took 2 years for her hooves to grow out. I can not understand the cruelty of humans. It just infuriates me. 
Shes a blessing,. 
Im sure Pepperjack will be amazing. You 2 look good together. Have fun!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou. Yes..it was melted into a glob looked like a base ball bat. What had not burnt up into shriveled strings.
> I just cried when I met her. It took 2 years for her hooves to grow out. I can not understand the cruelty of humans. It just infuriates me.
> Shes a blessing,.
> Im sure Pepperjack will be amazing. You 2 look good together. Have fun!


OMG that is just awful! I don't understand how people can do that to animals 

Kind of reminds me of a horse that went to Old Friends Retirement Farm years ago. I used to be a HUGE supporter of Old Friends and still a huge fan, but I just don't go out there much anymore and I really need to get back into it, I miss visiting frequently and helping. 
Anyway, the horses name is Clever Allemont. He was thrown away more or less - slaughter bound at age 26! His story truly is amazing from those who rescued him to his coming to Old Friends where he was treated like a king until he passed away.
Here's a link:
http://www.oldfriendsequine.org/articles/clever-allemont-1982-2014.html

The 4th and 5th pics at the bottom of that story are mine from a day or two after he arrived. It was his first time going out in his paddock and there were not very many dry eyes with how much life returned to him in that moment along with such elegance. 
Okay... here a couple of pics. 
This one from 2008









2011


















He's just one of the many rescues as well as 'well known' horses that retire there. They bring back retired US stallions from overseas as well. Originally, that's what they were aiming for, a retirement home for stallions. But lots and lots of acres with mares and geldings. Retiring stallions there I believe also helps pay the bills for the lesser known horses. I really miss this farm, I need to visit more often (I always donated my photos for use any time I went...one way I was able to help).

Anyone who comes to the Lexington, KY area should definitely check them out, take a tour and check out the gift shop 
http://www.oldfriendsequine.org/


----------



## Morning Star Farm

I love Old Friends!! It is at the top of my list of horse farms to see in Kentucky. I love what they do. It is such a great thing. There should be more farms like them!

Thank you for sharing that story and the beautiful pictures. Imagine what that horse felt when he was turned loose in that paddock. You can just see the happiness in his whole body. It must have been like a horse heaven for him. That's one of my favorite things about old friends. They don't just take in the famous ones, they also give an excellent home to the ones who tried hard but never made headlines and had rough lives. It's just wonderful.

P.S. Would you happen to have any pictures of Silver Charm, War Emblem or, most importantly, Little Charm!?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww that is awesome! Yes definitely visit them! You will love going! I miss going so much, I definitely need to go visit very soon. The sad thing is I only live about 20 minutes away, and no excuse to not go visit.

I do have pictures of them. I'd have to find the more recent pics though, I got lazy about editing and didn't put a lot of more recent stuff the past few years up on Flickr or Facebook.
I have pictures from the very first horses there. I want to say my first visit was Jan 2005, right after Sunshine Forever, Ruhlmann, and Creator arrived from Japan. Back then they were leasing a barn and some paddocks from Hurstland farm in Midway. Little Silver Charm I believe was one of Michael's first rescues, got him off a slaughter bound truck and he lived in Michael's back yard! 
Michael Blowen is awesome, I've always loved him and Diane. What they've done for these horses, as well as all of their volunteers is just amazing.
Again, definitely miss it. Now they have so many horses I can't keep up and many I have either not seen or haven't seen since they arrived.

I was there for Silver Charm's home coming, they had a party for War Emblem when he returned and I went. I know I have lots of pics of Little Silver Charm, but only a few on Flickr. He's definitely getting up there in age.
Did you know Lil SC used to play soccer? It was so cute!!! Last time I saw him they said he wasn't really playing anymore, as I think age caught up to him.

This goes back to Jan 2009!


















Giving Michael kisses









May 2009


















Back I believe in April 2005 my 'horse group' friends from an MSN board came to town from other states and we went to visit farms. We went to Three Chimneys. We wanted to see Silver Charm and Point Given for sure. We were told we couldn't see SC, but wouldn't tell us why, but we could see him in the other barn watching us. I believe it was either that afternoon or the next morning when they announced he was going to Japan - the reason we couldn't see him is because they'd already put him in quarantine.
Silver Charm was the winner of the first derby I attended in 1997. It was a cold, dreary day, we had snow flurries, and drizzling rain and $40 tickets that allowed us to be in the infield. I said NEVER AGAIN lol! But it was fun going. I still have newspaper cut outs, and other stuff from that experience, oh and some losing betting tickets (lol). I liked Captain Bodgit.
Now the only time I go in the infield is if I park my car in there lol!!! That's where I parked last weekend when I went, just behind the derby winners circle between the twin spires and that large screen on the back side. It's very surreal and strange parking there - just one of those things I haven't gotten used to, and am glad to still have that hint of excitement when I park 
Of course we don't park there for big events like derby or Breeders' Cup.

Anyway, back to Silver Charm. Here are a few pics from the day after he returned to the US.




























The woman leading him around is none other than the amazing, Sandy Hatfield. She is truly a superior horsewoman and a wonderful person. She is the stallion manager at Three Chimney's farm (prior she worked at legendary, Calumet Farm - she was there during the conspiracy that surrounded the death of the great Alydar and the sad fall of that families racing empire). She of course worked with Silver Charm when he stood at Three Chimneys.



























I don't have any pics of War Emblem up on Flickr  I'll have to look for them. The times I visited it was harder to get good pics of him. Unlike the other paddocks, his paddock has/had a double fence and if he didn't walk up, then it was hard to get pics. The last visit it was dark and dreary - back in the spring, those might be on this computer. That day we rode around on the golf cart looking for the little gelding that introduced us to Old Friends - Riva Way (grandson of Riva Ridge on one side and Secretariat on the other). My friend tried to rescue him off the track, trainer kept upping the price, so she couldn't get him. Someone else stepped in and paid his 'ransom.' We didn't find him in the spring as they'd been moving horses around and weren't sure which gelding band he was with.

But.. since I couldn't find my WE pics... how about Silver Charm's mom?

I have lots of pics on cd/dvd somewhere, but these are the only 3 I have on Flickr. 
She was a sweet mare.









These were from May 2009


----------



## Morning Star Farm

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
I can't put enough in!! Lol
Those pictures are amazing!
Thank you for posting those! I definitely need to see them soon before my favorites get too old. Point Given is another one I want to see.

Little silver charm is so cute!!! That hair!! What a happy little horse! Although why wouldn't he be happy! He went from a nightmare to a spoiled life of leisure!

Silver Charm is so beautiful! I love that big gray! He looks very gentle and majestic, as does his dam. I definitely need to go there, maybe I'll get to go next year. Again, those pictures are stunning. I feel like I'm there! Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

Morning Star - I just thought about you and this thread! I just saw a post on Facebook with the first official foal from Justify! A filly born in Virginia! She is soooo cute!


----------



## Morning Star Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> Morning Star - I just thought about you and this thread! I just saw a post on Facebook with the first official foal from Justify! A filly born in Virginia! She is soooo cute!


How funny!! I just saw a picture of her this morning and was thinking of you and this thread!
Isn't she precious!?!:inlove: First foal from the latest triple Crown winner and she's owned by the farm that was home to the first triple Crown winner! Just saw an update that she was actually born in Kentucky.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a pretty filly!


----------



## Goats Rock

She is pretty. But, isn't she a little down on her rear pasterns? Or maybe she is just standing funny.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Goats Rock said:


> She is pretty. But, isn't she a little down on her rear pasterns? Or maybe she is just standing funny.


Yes, she is, on the front too. I forget the name for it, but it is common in newborn foals. I've seen it a lot worse. It usually resolves itself in a few days.


----------



## Goats Rock

That's good. She's a pretty little thing, for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## HoosierShadow

She is definitely adorable. I meant to post the other day a story from local news station that picked up the picture and the headline said:
JUSTIFY GIVES BIRTH TO FIRST EVER FOAL

I'm still (rofl) over that! We're all wondering if they have video of him giving birth to the foal, haha!!! You'd think a local news station in the 'heart of horse country' or 'the horse capitol of the world' could get that one right for a first foal of a triple crown winner!

I saw reports earlier that California Chrome arrived in Japan safe and sound. Still sad he had to leave, but hoping he gets the respect there that he deserves and can prove any naysayers wrong!

The Keeneland January sale (horses of all ages) starts on Monday. I haven't been to this sale in ages, usually busy with the goats - kidding, getting ready for kidding or something of that sort. Sometimes it's bitterly cold. I haven't even looked at the catalog! But I may go through it tomorrow, and attempt to go out and just walk around - maybe hunt for mares that may have an early foaling date to see if they have foaled. I'm planning to go to some of the open houses next week, I haven't looked to see who is open, but hoping I may finally get over to see American Pharoah and Justify. They are 15 minutes away, you'd think I would have gone by now!


----------



## Morning Star Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> She is definitely adorable. I meant to post the other day a story from local news station that picked up the picture and the headline said:
> JUSTIFY GIVES BIRTH TO FIRST EVER FOAL
> 
> I'm still (rofl) over that! We're all wondering if they have video of him giving birth to the foal, haha!!! You'd think a local news station in the 'heart of horse country' or 'the horse capitol of the world' could get that one right for a first foal of a triple crown winner!


(rofl)(rofl)(rofl) 
That is hilarious!!! I wonder how many calls they got on that!



HoosierShadow said:


> I saw reports earlier that California Chrome arrived in Japan safe and sound. Still sad he had to leave, but hoping he gets the respect there that he deserves and can prove any naysayers wrong!


Same here. It was nice to see the son of his trainer went with him on the long trip too. I hope he gets the chance to become a great sire over there.



HoosierShadow said:


> I'm planning to go to some of the open houses next week, I haven't looked to see who is open, but hoping I may finally get over to see American Pharoah and Justify. They are 15 minutes away, you'd think I would have gone by now!


Oh I sure would love to see pictures of that if you go!! Hard to believe Justify only ran less than two years ago. Still makes me feel a little sad when I think that he could have been running last year and maybe even this year. But he probably would have been retired like American Pharoah anyway. At least they both get to stay here, for part of the year anyway!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..He wins a race...then is the 1st Stallion to give birth. Should have been World Wide News! (pic)


----------



## HoosierShadow

The derby is less than 3 months away. I am not sure yet who I like so far, many things can change the next couple of months.
I found out I'll be working Oaks/derby, and am hoping for a better race than last year.

Speaking of last year.... Country House who was moved up to the win, was just announced last week to be retired and stud plans in the works. The horse couldn't stay sound to even come back to races, has had laminitis, but you know... let's just send him to the breeding shed and make more Country House babies. No offense to the owners or the horse, but he didn't 'win' the derby, and is not a sound sire prospect! Ugh! Oh well, not my horse, not my $$&#8230; but it is a sport I love that needs more sound and healthy horses. Maybe he'll prove me wrong...

My daughter and I went on a 4-H field trip to the KER center yesterday and it was a fun experience. Kentucky Equine Research. If you have horses, or like to learn about them, check out their website to understand what they do (nutritional research, it is pretty cool).
https://ker.com/

KER is located in the southern part of our county. On our way home, we pass Lane's End farm, and on the other side of the road is one of Airdrie Stud's farm divisions. Seeing moms and babies out in the fields was exciting  Usually when I go to town lately it's been in the evening, so they are put in the barn by that time.
Lane's End has HUGE fields, and they turn their mares and foals out into smaller paddocks, or temporary round pens. The ones in round pens will eventually be turned out in the big fields for the day, and eventually they'll only come up during the day to eat and rest, etc.

Oh...and of course breeding season is gearing up as of 2/14 (the day of love lol). For the next 3-4 months it'll be horse vans and trailers everywhere.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> The derby is less than 3 months away. I am not sure yet who I like so far, many things can change the next couple of months.
> I found out I'll be working Oaks/derby, and am hoping for a better race than last year.
> 
> Speaking of last year.... Country House who was moved up to the win, was just announced last week to be retired and stud plans in the works. The horse couldn't stay sound to even come back to races, has had laminitis, but you know... let's just send him to the breeding shed and make more Country House babies. No offense to the owners or the horse, but he didn't 'win' the derby, and is not a sound sire prospect! Ugh! Oh well, not my horse, not my $$&#8230; but it is a sport I love that needs more sound and healthy horses. Maybe he'll prove me wrong...
> 
> My daughter and I went on a 4-H field trip to the KER center yesterday and it was a fun experience. Kentucky Equine Research. If you have horses, or like to learn about them, check out their website to understand what they do (nutritional research, it is pretty cool).
> https://ker.com/
> 
> KER is located in the southern part of our county. On our way home, we pass Lane's End farm, and on the other side of the road is one of Airdrie Stud's farm divisions. Seeing moms and babies out in the fields was exciting  Usually when I go to town lately it's been in the evening, so they are put in the barn by that time.
> Lane's End has HUGE fields, and they turn their mares and foals out into smaller paddocks, or temporary round pens. The ones in round pens will eventually be turned out in the big fields for the day, and eventually they'll only come up during the day to eat and rest, etc.
> 
> Oh...and of course breeding season is gearing up as of 2/14 (the day of love lol). For the next 3-4 months it'll be horse vans and trailers everywhere.


I am very excited for this year's derby and oaks and already have my favorites! I'm looking forward to cheering them on through the remaining preps and hopefully in the derby. 

I was really hoping to see Taraz in the derby. That was heartbreaking news to see! Seem like the big fillies break down more easily. So sad....


----------



## Goats Rock

In my opinion, they push youngsters (horses) too hard. Especially the big ones. Much like a 6' tall 12 year old boy, he has the height, but not the muscle mass, strong connective tissue or the mental maturity to be a star basketball player. 

Let the horses mature and maybe they could run for a few years, rather than a few races then start the breeding process. (Yes, it's all the big money, but I think more money would be earned with longer performing horses)!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I agree very sad about Taraz 

I am absolutely heartbroken about A.P. Indy passing away yesterday. He was a good old man. Every time I go to the farm to visit stallions, his stall was always the first place I went. Sadly, I don't have many pictures, I don't like taking pictures in a stall, and since he's been pensioned for a long time they don't bring him out during the stallion shows. So my pictures of him in recent years are my memories. I saw him last month, and I worried he wouldn't be with us much longer. I feel so heartbroken for his long time groom who loved him so very much, I know he is mourning and missing his friend. I believe he was his groom for 14 of his 31 years. 
Ironically, after a very busy day, I was checking messages on my phone while hubby was driving - on our way to the grocery, we were passing Lane's End's stallion complex just as I saw the headline that he had died from the infirmities of old age. The end of a truly amazing influence on the breed.

Goats Rock - Racehorses race at young ages, it's always been that way. The problem I think is just the industry overall. But it definitely starts in the breeding shed. If you breed the soundness out of them, or push the ones who are not ready too fast. More recent great horses that raced and were winners at 2 and/or were champions at 2? American Pharoah, Rachel Alexandra, Animal Kingdom are 3 that come to my mind. I saw Rachel and Animal Kingdom break their maidens. Secretariat was champion 2yo, and the list goes on and on of top horses at 2 years old who went on to race at 3 and even older. You also never heard of any soundness issues in the ones I mentioned either, and if you check history you'll find many who had no issues.
The way they are trained, ridden, medications/supplements given and how they affect the horses... that definitely all plays a vital role. Racing surfaces....

This morning we went on a tour of a very cool horse farm/training/rehabilitation center near the Kentucky Horse Park (multi county 4H horse clubs). 
The farm is called Spy Coast Farm, and is just an amazing place. If any of you ever come to KY you really should try to book a tour! Google them and check out their website. They specialize in Warmbloods (I know thoroughbreds so it was fun to see something different), their rehabilitation center is amazing. Lots of horses to visit on the tour, many were so very sweet and curious which made it even more fun. Their barns are just amazing. They have outdoor and indoor riding arenas all over the farm, competitive jumping show strings that stay there off and on through the year, and the tour guide is very knowledgeable and pleasant. Seeing the handful of babies they have on the ground so far was a fun way to end the tour. 
It was interesting to learn that they AI all the mares, and do have recipient mares as well. Their stallions are collected and never do live cover.


----------



## Goats Rock

How come they do not AI Thoroughbreds used for racing?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Goats Rock said:


> How come they do not AI Thoroughbreds used for racing?


Good question. I have read that the Jockey Club is against it because they believe it would completely ruin the breed. So they only allow live cover. I want to say people have told me that AI'ing has really ruined the Quarter Horse industry? But I honestly know nothing about the QH industry so if someone knows maybe they can confirm it.


----------



## Goats Rock

What do you think about the big drug bust among the trainers, vets and etc? Boy is the racing world turned on its ear now! And the places selling their illegal and undetectable meds are where some folks get goat stuff. (For cocci, etc) 

So many horses have died because symptoms were masked, legs got broken and the horses had to be destroyed. All for greed.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Goats Rock said:


> What do you think about the big drug bust among the trainers, vets and etc? Boy is the racing world turned on its ear now! And the places selling their illegal and undetectable meds are where some folks get goat stuff. (For cocci, etc)
> 
> So many horses have died because symptoms were masked, legs got broken and the horses had to be destroyed. All for greed.


I am so upset over it. I had actually planned to come on here and post about it, but I honestly have not read through all of the details yet. Which place are you talking about with the cocci meds? Is it Medivet? Which cocci med?

I do know of the trainers involved. Firstly, just about everyone I know does not like Jason Servis, trainer of Maximum Security. Even before the derby people talked about him being a crook and they believed he was doping horses.
I am so thankful for this investigation and I hope it shakes up the racing industry and we can get it all cleaned up. There are a lot of good, honest trainers out there, and hopefully we can continue weeding out the bad. Those people involved with producing, and supplying medications - Veterinarians.... I am so appalled and outraged. Beyond words.

Sadly, now Maximum Security's career is on the line. Owners are demanding he be disqualified from races, including the worlds richest race that he won impressively. Absolutely heartbreaking as I think he probably still would have won, but now we'll never know. 
He will transfer to Bob Baffert's barn at some point. He is in quarantine right now and probably coming to KY for some rest, and I'm sure a lot of tests.

IN OTHER RACING NEWS... 
Coronavirus is affecting everyone.... including the racetracks.

Turfway park has it's big day of racing this Saturday and no spectators will be allowed!

Keeneland announced today no spectators! This is a huge blow... Keeneland is a major attraction here. The man I work for said 'yes' when I asked if they'd still be giving media credentials. However, we want to confirm this, so fingers crossed. Although it would be very eerie to go and photograph with an empty grandstand....

Also Keeneland has canceled the April 2 year old in training sale.

KENTUCKY DERBY - Churchill Downs announced today they are waiting to see if they will have to postpone the derby! CD is not the type of track to run without spectators ($$$), but we'll see if they end up doing owners/connections, and I've heard they could still rent out their suites.


----------



## Goats Rock

Racehorsemeds.com and horseprerace.com are the 2 that I read about. ( caught up in the doping scandal)


----------



## toth boer goats

:up:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well.... with this virus affecting everything, one of the concerns I had came true today - our local horse track (Keeneland) which starts the spring meet April 2nd has cancelled the entire race meet  I am so sad. 

TOMORROW they will announce plans for the Kentucky Derby. Rumor has it, the Derby will be moved to September 5th instead of May 2nd. Don't get me wrong, I think it's a good call, but this all feels so unreal. 

I did go to Turfway park Saturday up in Florence, KY. My friend always shoots the races, but came down with a stomach bug and last minute I was asked to go up there. I had 20 minutes to get my stuff together, find my rain gear, and get out the door. 
I've never been to Turfway. It's a little track, but I really like it. Churchill Downs bought it last year, and are planning tear it down and rebuild it. So I'm glad I at least got to go once.
I'll have to share pics later, I've been lazy and haven't edited any for myself. The weather that day was just horrible, raining, very windy and very cold. I don't know how people can do winters at that track with the wind, whew.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> Well.... with this virus affecting everything, one of the concerns I had came true today - our local horse track (Keeneland) which starts the spring meet April 2nd has cancelled the entire race meet  I am so sad.


I thought of you as soon as I saw that. The Sunland derby was canceled too. I was really disappointed at that one.


HoosierShadow said:


> TOMORROW they will announce plans for the Kentucky Derby. Rumor has it, the Derby will be moved to September 5th instead of May 2nd. Don't get me wrong, I think it's a good call, but this all feels so unreal.


That is going to be so strange. I wonder what they'll do. It is going to totally change the triple Crown. They might even run the preakness and Belmont first. As for the horses, who knows, that opens the possibility for a lot more late bloomers to run. And the ones ready now might not be there. It will be really different.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Morning Star Farm said:


> I thought of you as soon as I saw that. The Sunland derby was canceled too. I was really disappointed at that one.
> 
> That is going to be so strange. I wonder what they'll do. It is going to totally change the triple Crown. They might even run the preakness and Belmont first. As for the horses, who knows, that opens the possibility for a lot more late bloomers to run. And the ones ready now might not be there. It will be really different.


Thanks. Yeah I am really bummed  I know this is going to hurt a lot of trainers/owners/workers too, and worry about the industry.

Holding the derby so late in the year will definitely be strange. So if this is what happens, it would be more like a prep for the Breeders' Cup. I'm guessing tomorrow they will also possibly announce how the triple crown will play out.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well... since I'm being an insomniac I thought I'd share some pics that I came across. It's been a sad spring with a lot of racing being cancelled & postponed. Our track is currently looking into getting some racing dates this summer since they had to cancel the April race meet. Fingers crossed and that they also allow media so we can resume our jobs...
I definitely miss doing this...


















Champion Lady Eli









Champion = Horse of the Year = Wise Dan









Groupie Doll and Mandy Pope (right after she bought her for $3,100,000





































Drosselmeyer - my first time shooting the Breeders' Cup Classic


















I can't remember if I shared this one or not









Zenyatta and her bodyguards at the Breeders' Cup in 2010









Zenyatta's retirement... I nearly froze to death for this one lol (notice the 'steamy' photo at the bottom!)









Whitmore just won a nice race over the weekend! Here he is in the middle winning a thrilling $250,000 race at Keeneland.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Amazing photography! You are gifted. I really hope you get back to work soon so you can share more pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Can I just come and look at all your pictures? They are amazing! I really do see your amazing gift. So thoughtful of you to share them with us. Ive always loved horses. Amazed at what the can survive.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks GoofyGoat, Pam and Moers I appreciate it! 
I just posted in the Goat Frenzy section about it being our 10 year anniversary for bringing home our first goats and the chaos of that day involving photographing at the Three Day Event at the KY Horse park.
I haven't worked that event since 2017, and wasn't in the works for this year because it was felt we should concentrate on the KY Derby (morning workouts, etc.) - Working the 3 day event can be so exhausting and usually a week before Derby.
Next weekend will be tough - it 'should' be Derby weekend  I know NBC and Churchill Downs has something televised in store - I haven't read about it yet, but I'll share info when I get a chance.
Friday is also my son's birthday. It'll be the first birthday I've not been crazy busy with derby stuff.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I thought I would revive my old racing thread while I have a few minutes!

Did anyone see the KY Derby on Sept 5th? It was a good race despite no spectators being allowed. I did not shoot the derby, and honestly I didn't want to this year, not with the violence in the city, and well, it's not 'derby' without spectators when you are attending.

Authentic was beat by a 'girl' this past weekend in the Preakness stakes! Super thrilling race! Swiss Skydiver also came close to breaking Secretariat's track record set in 1973.

I FINALLY was able to start covering horse racing again after the tracks kept outside media out.
First time I'd been able to shoot at our track since Oct 2019! Our track races in April & Oct, although April was cancelled, and raced for a few days in July (but no outside media allowed).

It's been surreal and eerie. No spectators, so the stands are empty. It feels so lonely, the 'goosebump' excitement of the crowd is silent for the most part except for the few who are able to attend (owners/connections and box seat subscribers or club members). 
Less than a handful of media were allowed, when there are usually around 30 people or more there on the big opening weekend each meet.
I feel very fortunate to be there, but feel so bad for my friends who were not able to attend or able to work the meet. 
For the most part, things are similar to a normal day. We are not allowed in the paddock/saddling area or the walking ring. We can't go in the winner's circle, but I can shoot the winner's circle for the stakes (big) races, just not the trophy presentation. I'm okay with that, I would rather photograph the horses lol. Paddock hasn't been an issue because I can stand next to it and manage some pics. 
Getting back into it was tough though, only shooting 1 day of racing back in March. I feel I have to learn all over how to edit on my laptop as I use my desktop 99% of the time. My old, better camera was focusing horribly on Fri so I've had to resort to using my lesser camera, which is still a wonderful camera. So those have been some frustrations.

My arm has managed to get better after dealing with compressed nerves for the last year! My lower arm around elbow down still is not right, but thankfully again, seems to be better just since shooting at the horse sale last month. I'd say it feels 80% compared to maybe 60% Labor day weekend. BUT discomfort is still in my right shoulder going to my back so I do try to be careful.

Sorry to bore you all lol

The Breeders' Cup World Championships are coming here in a month. Unfortunately, no spectators, very limited media, but should still have a lot of people able to attend with owners/breeders/connections and sponsors. 
2 days of major racing, and we are getting geared up for that.

Here are a few pics from Fri & Sat

Diamond Oops won the Phoenix Grade 2 $200,000 (normally $250,000) and earned a spot in one of the Breeders Cup races.










Simply Ravishing won the Alcibiades stakes for 2yo fillies - Grade 1 $350,000 (normally $400,000), earning a spot in Breeders' Cup Juvenile fillies race. My camera was being a major pain and this is the only shot I liked from the race (others were blurry but salvageable ugh).









My first head to head duel - I believe these might be 2yo fillies I'd have to look. Horse closest to me did win.









Closing finish in another 2 year old race 









#6 got up for the win just at the wire, exciting race!









Black and white fun









Leinster won the Woodford stakes GR2 $150,000 (normally $200,000), and is headed to the Breeders' Cup









Uni (Great Britain) is familiar with the winners' circle at our track, and did not disappoint in a field of 5 horses. Headed to the Breeders' Cup! - First Lady stakes Grade 1 $350,000 (normally $400,000)









It was me and one of our leading photographers from CA. We agreed, shooter on each side for the 2 year old stakes race, so I took my usual shooting partner's outside spot. First stakes race I've shot outside here in a very long time. Lighting is brutal (backlighting/shooting against the sun). Glad it was a grey horse that won lol
Claiborne Breeders' Futurity 2yos $400,000 (normally $500,000). Heading to the Breeders' Cup Juvenile!









Ivar (Brazil) won the Grade 1 Shadwell Turf Mile $750,000 (normally $1,000,000!!!) He's headed to the Breeders Cup!









On opening weekend this place would be packed with around 35,000 people. These temporary box seats (silver) were part of the Breeders' Cup prep. They kept the stands as I am sure they will be used, but did not put up any of the large tent/buildings that would have been around the final turn.

Lonely place right now...




































This is what a normal weekend looks like...



























Here is a link to my album, still have more to add from Sunday and Wednesday.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/albums/72157716296808396


----------



## MellonFriend

It's good to hear your arm's feeling better.

I always watch the triple crown races and I enjoyed the Preakness. What a finish! It's always nice to see a filly win. 

Your pictures are great as always. My family and I always admires that big Colorado rocky guide pony in that last picture when we see it on tv during the derby. It just looks so big against the lithe thoroughbreds.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! I admit I don't see a lot of the NBC coverage of the races, I usually watch on my computer (Twinspires usually lol). This year I was going back and forth computer and tv for derby. My friend lives right behind the rack and I worried about if things went bad with the protests since a large group went past her house. The night before the derby some of them went in front of her house on loud speakers, banging pots and pans and yelling trying to 'scare' the horses and disrupt things from outside the stable gates. Needless to say, the horses could have cared less and lots of security there to protect them.

I was by the paddock at Keeneland for the Preakness, the horses for the Shadwell Turf mile were in the paddock, and thankfully they delayed saddling them a bit so I was able to step inside and watch the race with about 20 other people - everyone yelling for Swiss Skydiver, it was exciting! I kept thinking Rags to Riches & Curlin in the Belmont or Rachel Alexandra and Mine That Bird in the 2009 Preakness. 
Now praying they all stay safe and sound and we see them in a few weeks for Breeders Cup 

I'm heading over to the track in a little while for todays feature/stakes race, the Elkhorn for fillies/mares on the Turf. Looks like a good race!


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## Morning Star Farm

This was the first year I missed watching the derby in years and of course my favorite won! So thrilled to see Authentic beat Tiz! Both are amazing. Just think though, he was considered the least talented of Baffert's big 3 from earlier this year and he still won the Derby. I really regret that Charlatan and Nadal missed it. Looking forward to seeing if Charlatan can come back on the same level.

The preakness must have been an exciting race to watch live. Swiss and Authentic are two great horses. I hope they stay around for another racing season.
Glad to see you are back at work! The pictures are beautiful as always! Will you get to be there for the Breeder's Cup?
It won't be the same with Midnight Bisou retired, but if Swiss Skydiver goes to the distaff, her matchup with Monomoy Girl could be interesting. I think Monomoy Girl has the advantage.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Morning Star Farm said:


> This was the first year I missed watching the derby in years and of course my favorite won! So thrilled to see Authentic beat Tiz! Both are amazing. Just think though, he was considered the least talented of Baffert's big 3 from earlier this year and he still won the Derby. I really regret that Charlatan and Nadal missed it. Looking forward to seeing if Charlatan can come back on the same level.
> 
> The preakness must have been an exciting race to watch live. Swiss and Authentic are two great horses. I hope they stay around for another racing season.
> Glad to see you are back at work! The pictures are beautiful as always! Will you get to be there for the Breeder's Cup?
> It won't be the same with Midnight Bisou retired, but if Swiss Skydiver goes to the distaff, her matchup with Monomoy Girl could be interesting. I think Monomoy Girl has the advantage.


I miss our chats about the races! I'm sorry you missed the derby, but that is the wonderful thing about replays! Authentic is a lovely horse, I really liked him leading up to the Derby. I honestly didn't have a stand out favorite for the derby other than I was hoping Art Collector would have done well, but then he scratched, and didn't fire in the Preakness.

It's definitely a bummer about Midnight Bisou, but so glad she is in great hands. She's at Winstar prepping for the sale next month. I am planning to go to the sale, it should be a BIG night, so many good fillies and mares! I haven't looked at the full catalog yet, but I know it's up.

Swiss Skydiver has really been impressive, I hope and pray all goes well and we can see her romp in a month, although if she does go in the distaff I'd have to root for her and Monomoy Girl!

Yes on working BC. Thankfully with it being local, it makes it even better for us since my kids are also working this year. My son worked it in 2018 and had a blast, he was a runner - running memory cards for the photographer at the starting gate, and will be doing that again this year with the same photographer, so he is looking forward to working with him again 
It will be a LOT of running! But Keeneland is a smaller track than Churchill so that does help a little bit.

This is my current view. It's really warm today, cloudy skies have set in, but at least it's a lovely afternoon









I'm only shooting the stakes today.

Cell phone pics from opening day last Friday. Eerie!


















From the inside turf stand (about 12' up and still have to stand on a step stool and have trouble seeing horses over the hedge if they are on the rail!)


















Here's a winner the other day on the rail lol









Could barely get him, but better than nothing!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

As ALWAYS...FANTASTIC PHOTOGRAPY..and great Info. 
I just miss the sounds of race days. Nothing can replace the thunder coming down the home stretch..wind stinging..and having your heart thumping in your throat....


----------



## happybleats

Nice photos!! So sad how empty it is. I dont watch the races but love your photos!!


----------



## MagpieG

These are beautiful photos. I love horses and have always looked at the Derby as the pinnacle of horse racing. Attending the Derby was one of the highlights of my life. After the dq of Maximum Security, I have been completely disillusioned. I didn't even bother to watch this year or follow any horses. I doubt it will ever be the same again.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Moers kiko boars said:


> As ALWAYS...FANTASTIC PHOTOGRAPY..and great Info.
> I just miss the sounds of race days. Nothing can replace the thunder coming down the home stretch..wind stinging..and having your heart thumping in your throat....


Thank You! I agree, I definitely missed that feeling and know exactly what you mean! I am so glad to be back.



happybleats said:


> Nice photos!! So sad how empty it is. I dont watch the races but love your photos!!


Thanks! It's a lot of fun, and I love the horses, I love the challenge of trying to get the winning horse too! It can be tough, especially the grass races at this track. You can't see the tote board, I'm half deaf (seriously lol) so I have a hard time hearing the announcer without the crowd noise, and all the horses are running towards you almost a head on angle. Yesterday was tough!

And this is the race! You can see why the winner is thrilling!







MagpieG said:


> These are beautiful photos. I love horses and have always looked at the Derby as the pinnacle of horse racing. Attending the Derby was one of the highlights of my life. After the dq of Maximum Security, I have been completely disillusioned. I didn't even bother to watch this year or follow any horses. I doubt it will ever be the same again.


I completely understand! The Derby last year definitely still leaves a bad taste for sure. I honestly don't look at it the same way. Maximum Security will always be 'my' derby winner. 
He is on track to run in the Breeders' Cup next month, so fingers crossed he can bounce back - his last race he was beaten by Improbable who is really starting to come into his own (whom I have always liked!). 
It's actually been a really good year of racing, but sadly pretty much no one can actually go to the races to see them vs. watching on tv/online. I have heard that Churchill Downs WILL allow some fans to come to their race meet next month, so that is great news, fingers crossed!


----------



## Morning Star Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> I miss our chats about the races! I'm sorry you missed the derby, but that is the wonderful thing about replays! Authentic is a lovely horse, I really liked him leading up to the Derby. I honestly didn't have a stand out favorite for the derby other than I was hoping Art Collector would have done well, but then he scratched, and didn't fire in the Preakness.


Same here! I've been busy with my own horses but still tried to keep up with my favorite runners. It seemed to me that with the exception of Tiz the Law, the derby field had even more "fillers" this year, who we've already seen going back to one turn or trying turf. Still, beating Tiz the Law was a huge accomplishment. I liked Authentic and didn't think he could do it.

I'm sure you'll get lots of sale pictures!! There are some amazing mares and fillies going there this year. It should be very interesting.

I love seeing Got Stormy back in the winner's circle. She's always been one of my favorites. Improbable romping past Max was a race I would have loved to see live! Improbable was my pick for the derby last year and I've always liked him. If he behaves in the gate at keeneland, he could do very well.


----------



## toth boer goats

:neat:


----------



## Goats Rock

Great pictures as always! Thank you for posting them! 


I have to laugh, you have wonderful action shots and I can't get a decent shot of a goat kid in a barn. :bonk:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Morning Star Farm said:


> Same here! I've been busy with my own horses but still tried to keep up with my favorite runners. It seemed to me that with the exception of Tiz the Law, the derby field had even more "fillers" this year, who we've already seen going back to one turn or trying turf. Still, beating Tiz the Law was a huge accomplishment. I liked Authentic and didn't think he could do it.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get lots of sale pictures!! There are some amazing mares and fillies going there this year. It should be very interesting.
> 
> I love seeing Got Stormy back in the winner's circle. She's always been one of my favorites. Improbable romping past Max was a race I would have loved to see live! Improbable was my pick for the derby last year and I've always liked him. If he behaves in the gate at keeneland, he could do very well.


I agree about the derby field. Tiz the Law is a cool horse, and I hope he can make a big come back in the Breeders' Cup or at least finish gamely. Authentic has caught my eye, but I also have a friend that is in on that big ownership program with My Racehorse, and she's been going through major medical issues, so overcoming that right before Derby and having a small fraction of ownership in the winner... a winning story all around  Of course the winners circle drama... I admit I watched that on repeat a few times lol Just glad nobody was hurt, especially after Bafferts other horse reared and fell in the paddock! that was scary, and poor assistant trainer Jimmy Barnes falling and breaking his wrist. Crazy...

Improbable is so stunning. Praying he runs well at Keeneland!











Goats Rock said:


> Great pictures as always! Thank you for posting them!
> 
> I have to laugh, you have wonderful action shots and I can't get a decent shot of a goat kid in a barn. :bonk:


Thanks! Action shots a lot of times depends on the camera your using. You need to be able to get a shutter speed of at least 1/500 or more to prevent a lot of the blur. When I shoot horse racing I try to go no less than 1/1600 on cloudy/dark race days, and 2000+ on nice days to get the stop action with no blur.

So rumor has it they are getting ready to install a new turf photographers stand before Breeders' Cup. I hope it's true but sure hope we'll get to test it out before that day. I know where I need to be on the current stand, but I hear the new stand will be built slightly different and will be taller to get over the hedge.

Here's Got Stormy's race from Friday when I was posting above from the track. Thrilling race for sure!
My view of the starting gate for that race from the turf stand.









I saw Got Stormy on the outside (#10) but knew #2 (inside) was on the lead, something told me that Got Stormy would get up in time to win it.













































The colors were so beautiful at the track this past weekend, when the weekend before a lot was still green. 


















This is where the pictures end up getting used. I took that headlining photo on Wed in a 2 year old Breeders' Cup prep race for fillies.









This one is from Sunday Oct 4th - 









Then there is a link where you can look at the contenders for each Breeders' Cup race. You click on it, and page will pop up showing all the potential contenders for that race, the website I work for we supply the photos for these as well. Here's a sample - Rushing Fall photo is mine (she is one of my favorites!).









It's a lot of fun doing this, but it can definitely be tough, especially if you focus on the wrong horse, or have an off day where nothing wants to focus right (ugh lol). 
Doesn't look like I'll be back at the track until probably Friday as I'll only go on days with races that I must cover. In the past I'd go randomly to catch a lot of the 2 year old races.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Improbable is gorgeous! He did well the last time he shipped and won the Whitney, so who knows. I don't think he's ever run at keeneland. The breeder's cup should be exciting!

I looked at the sale catalog for next month as I had forgotten just who was going. It is loaded! Got Stormy, Rushing Fall, She's a Julie, Midnight Bisou and Monomoy Girl are only a few of them.

I like the My Racehorse idea. Great for fans, but no way to make money for the investors! It was quite a roller coaster around the derby. At least thousand words wasn't hurt.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Morning Star Farm said:


> Improbable is gorgeous! He did well the last time he shipped and won the Whitney, so who knows. I don't think he's ever run at keeneland. The breeder's cup should be exciting!
> 
> I looked at the sale catalog for next month as I had forgotten just who was going. It is loaded! Got Stormy, Rushing Fall, She's a Julie, Midnight Bisou and Monomoy Girl are only a few of them.
> 
> I like the My Racehorse idea. Great for fans, but no way to make money for the investors! It was quite a roller coaster around the derby. At least thousand words wasn't hurt.


There are so many going into the sales, being supplemented into the sales... I am lost now lol!!! I haven't gone through the catalogs yet, but will soon. I plan on going to the Fasig Tipton sale, although I am sure I will be a zombie at that point, and will see how much Keeneland I can attend. I'll just be getting random stuff, don't know that I'll go in the sales pavilion except for a few. I know Keeneland will have same rules/requirements as they did in Sept, but not sure about Fasig, I've heard yes and no.

The Keeneland race meet ends next Saturday, but tomorrow may be my last time covering races until Breeders' Cup unless there are any end of meet stakes races next weekend that I'm not seeing on the calendar. I'll start mornings probably Mon or Tues since Tiz the Law is supposed to ship in tomorrow.
For BC I'll have track side access, but no barn access which is fine, but also kind of stinks too as I would love to be able to shoot from the backside track access area.

I finally put up some more random pics in my Flickr album.

Mr Freeze won a hard fought Fayette stakes last Saturday









Harvey's Lil Goil won the Grade 1 $500,000 Queen Elizabeth II Challenge Cup on Saturday



























Thursday, Red Knight won a Grade 3 race, I love these longer races for older males on the turf. He won easily IMO. 









Happy horse! For humans, lousy weather, rain trying to roll in, cold front coming through, and windy (temp dropped 10 degrees within what seemed like 30 minutes time)









Nice Allowance race on Thurs. This cute filly won, Elle Z.









Love this pic 









When jocks show affection, you definitely gain a lot of respect for them!









Yesterday -- whose gonna get it?!! Exciting Allowance race! Very close race!









Then there were 3 at the finish line!









My gut feeling was on the #7









#7 won, but had the race been any longer? That outside horse would have definitely got it. 









Yesterday's stakes race was an easy one to shoot though, Stunning Sky pulled away to be the winner


















A lot of times these pics turn out to be 'junk' on a sunny day because of washed out color. But actually liked these! Stunning Sky is way back 2nd to last at this point in the race.



























View from outside the temporary photographers area door (3rd floor) on Thurs.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

@HoosierShadow I am so very, very jealous of you today!! Thanks to our rural area, I was only able to see replays, but I would have loved to be able to be there to see my favorites, Monomoy Girl, Gamine, Authentic and Improbable turn in those amazing performances, plus see some of the European upsets! What a day of racing!! I'm sure you have some wonderful pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww thanks! Sorry you could only see replays! It's been an amazing week! I started going out and shooting morning works Fri of last week. Up at 4:45am and shooting from 6-10 every morning! Editing was an all day thing. 
The races were amazing!! Especially yesterday. Knicks Go, Glass Slippers, and Monomoy Girl just to name a few!!! But I was so hoping Magical would win! 
I'm trying to wake up a bit now to head over to Fasig Tipton soon and see some of the horses. 
I'll try to share some pictures over the next few days as I'm able to work on them for my Flickr site. I was taking about 5,000 a day from Tues-Wed!


----------



## Morning Star Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> Aww thanks! Sorry you could only see replays! It's been an amazing week! I started going out and shooting morning works Fri of last week. Up at 4:45am and shooting from 6-10 every morning! Editing was an all day thing.
> The races were amazing!! Especially yesterday. Knicks Go, Glass Slippers, and Monomoy Girl just to name a few!!! But I was so hoping Magical would win!
> I'm trying to wake up a bit now to head over to Fasig Tipton soon and see some of the horses.
> I'll try to share some pictures over the next few days as I'm able to work on them for my Flickr site. I was taking about 5,000 a day from Tues-Wed!


Have fun! I'm going to try to watch the sale of the older horses. Going to miss seeing them racing, but they deserve a good retirement. It will be definitely be fun to see how much they end up going for!
I was hoping Magical would win too! She has really been a globetrotter!


----------



## HoosierShadow

The sale was pretty incredible! Spendthrift farm went crazy on buying which is awesome! The only big mare I noticed that was going overseas was Miss Besilu, and honestly I think it was a shame American breeders wouldn't step up to get her, BUT, good for the Japanese buyers! She's going to a great home, it's just hard for me to keep up with them once they leave the US.

I went out to the sale until about 3pm, and came home to rest and watch the big horses sale on my computer.

I only posted a few quick pics from the sale yesterday.

Got Stormy









Monomoy Girl


















Rushing Fall


















Rushing Fall had her own fancy sales tent with a variety of treats, finger foods, and LIQOUR lol. I walked by and was like man... left my wallet in the car, and was joking with my friend that I really needed a drink after the last week. So we were over at the barn where Monomoy Girl, Midnight Bisou, Uni, etc. were at and my friend got a message that everything in the tent was free. I was like I'M GONE! She laughed and said that was the fastest she'd ever seen me respond lol!! Free mimosas!! I was good and just had one! 
Took some quick cell phone pics


















Hey look... it's Rushing Fall... haha.









The only 2 pictures from Breeders' Cup races that I've even edited so far!

Knicks Go (still get goosebumps!!!)


















Magical after her 2nd place finish









Here's my son on the turn during the classic lol!









You can see my stool/feet haha!


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Those Pictures do those beautiful mares so much justice! Makes me feel like I was seeing them in person!:inlove:
I was able to see quite a few of the great mares sell yesterday on the livestream, Monomoy Girl, Got Stormy, Bast, Midnight Bisou, Rushing Fall, Flawless, as well as some of the other mares and weanlings. They certainly brought some good prices. Best news to me is that Monomoy Girl and Got Stormy are coming back to race next year!!!(dance):clapping:


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, beautiful.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You always get AMAZING SHOTS!


----------



## SalteyLove

Is there a color preference for racing TBs? 

Wow 5,000 photos a day. I can't imagine going through those afterwards!


----------



## MellonFriend

SalteyLove said:


> Is there a color preference for racing TBs?


That's a great question! I always pick the grey ones to win because I feel like they rarely do.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

SalteyLove said:


> Is there a color preference for racing TBs?


I don't think so. Almost all purebred thoroughbreds are some variation of bay, chestnut, black, or grey. Wildly marked racehorses are fan favorites now, but years ago in England and America during the 1700 and 1800's, if they had a pinto thoroughbred, it was registered as a chestnut or another solid color. They just didn't want colorful horses. For a while, they didn't even call white horses white or grey. Eventually they had to accept them, but nowadays because of that breeding, the most prominent thoroughbred lines are still mostly solid colored. There are a few pintos out there who race, but they are rare. Even now, I believe they describe their color as "Painted"



MellonFriend said:


> That's a great question! I always pick the grey ones to win because I feel like they rarely do.


There have actually been quite a few famous grey racehorses. Native Dancer, Spectacular Bid, Winning Colors, and Silver Charm were all grey. Grey is a fairly common color, but some foals are slow to grey out and by the time they are of racing age, they can still look black or steel grey. It is always fun to see a horse who has greyed out quickly. They are eye catching, but of course all of the colors are so beautiful.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Amazing photos as always! You’re so talented with the camera.
Funny, when I lived in Vegas at work I’d always bet the gray horses and usually did ok. Ok I probably spent $50 total in all but I’m not a gambler but when friends and family came out they always had to try their luck. So I’d place a $2.00 bet to show them how. 
The faigs Tipton sales is one place on my bucket list. When I was a girl my favorite book was called “The Sweet Running Filly” and it was mentioned a lot. You’re fortunate to get to go.
Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Everyone! Morning Star did a great job of explaining colors 

Yeah 5,000 is a crazy amount of pics and I'll upload like 2% a day lol! But thankfully that was just on the busier days when all the horses were on site. I'd have to look at #'s that actually ran, but I know there were something like 203 pre entries entered into the Breeders' Cup races.

I'm trying to play catch up and sort through and post some misc pics on Flickr.
I have way too many favorites to share, but here are a few randoms.

Tacitus on Halloween morning









Tiz the Law


















Wildman Jack









Vequist - winner of the Breeders' Cup Juvenile fillies $2,000,000. I absolutely loved watching this filly all week and am so thrilled she won!



























Audarya (France) winner of the Breeders' Cup Filly & Mare Turf $2,000,000 getting a first look at KY on the training track about 2 days after flying in (quarantine is 42 hours I believe). It was brutally cold that morning, we were all freezing, it was lousy lighting down on the training track, and the main track kept freezing! Tractors were going round and round... normally opening at 6am it didn't open until 8am. 


















Tarnawa (Ireland) winner of the Breeders' Cup Turf $4,000,000 also flew in and was fresh out of quarantine getting a look at the training track. 









Vequist (again)










Early morning lighting was brutal. You had to search for a decent spot of lighting and hope for the best. No way I could get anything remotely useable in JPEG format, so I had to switch over to RAW so I would have a little more room to play with the image - slightly lightening it, but mostly just removing some of the noise/grain due to having to have a high ISO. You can't take the grain out of JPEG like you can RAW. Problem is... RAW eats up your memory quick at about 25MB or more per image. So I only shot RAW under these tough lighting situations.

Essential Quality - winner of the Breeders' Cup Juvenile $2,000,000









Swiss Skydiver came into the Breeders' Cup Distaff a big favorite, but sadly grabbed herself at the start of the race when stumbling and that ruined her chance at challenging Monomoy Girl for a win. She's fine, but will need to heal.









I'd post more and more, but I'm exhausted and need to get some zzz's. Here's a link to what I have up on Flickr so far - I'll be adding more over the coming days.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/albums/72157716683579307/page1

Today I added some from Fasig Tipton. I was only out there for a few hours so I didn't get a lot of horses, but got most of the ones I'd wanted to see.
Fasig Tipton is truly a beautiful facility, it's nestled into the north side of Lexington not far from the KY Horse Park. This is my favorite sale of the year, but sad too, especially seeing favorite fillies and mares say goodbye to the racetrack. Surprisingly, many will return next year which is great! 


















Here's a link to the Fasig Tipton pictures I uploaded:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/albums/72157716844784866


----------



## GoofyGoat

Simply...gorgeous!


----------



## SalteyLove

Wow there is something particularly striking about Vequist.


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Your pictures are perfect! I am glad to see so many horses returning next year too. Authentic's retirement is sad, but I guess it was to be expected. Would have been great to see him as a 4yr old though.

Fasig Tipton is a beautiful place!! So is keeneland, but until this year, I didn't realise that they were two different places. I think what confused me was that after last year's Breeders Cup, horses shipped to Keeneland before the sale.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful.


----------



## Goats Rock

I saw one of your copyrighted photos on the "Paulick Report" the other day! You certainly are talented!


----------

